# Bike-Klamotten bei Aldi



## kerosin (6. April 2009)

ab 14.04
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_di-14kw1609.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## Redshred (6. April 2009)

Toll
ich hol mir das Regencape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elch01 (6. April 2009)

Die Westen sind wirklich ok.
Hab eine vom letzten Jahr die schützt wirklich perfekt vorm Auskühlen bei längeren Abfahrten. 
Werde auf jeden Fall zuschlagen.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2009)

Endlich, ich brauch 10 Packen Schläuche! Sind zwar um 59ct teurer geworden, aber auch für 1,30Eu das Stück tu ich mir definitiv kein Flicken mehr an. Raus das Ding und in die Tonne. Ich fahre diese und jene vom Lidl (gibts aber wohl nicht mehr ) seit 2 Jahren und kann die für Normalbiker mit Normalequipment (also keine 4 Zoll Reifen und wildes Rumgehopse) bedenkenlos empfehlen. Ich hab/hatte immer so 3-4 Platten im Schnitt pro Jahr, das ist durch die Discounterware nicht anders geworden.
Für den Preis lohnt es sich wie gesagt auch nicht, noch gelöcherte Schläuche zu sammlen und dann wieder mit nem Eimer Wasser auf Lochsuche zu gehen.


----------



## kingberger (7. April 2009)

Warum gibts so was nie bei ALDI Nord oder verpasse ich das einfach immer nur?...Mhhh


----------



## jo1382 (7. April 2009)

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, ob und ggf. wann es das Zeug bei Aldi Nord geben wird?


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2009)

Die Radsachen sind/waren in den seltensten Fällen bei Nord+Süd identisch. Aber wartet noch 1-2 Wochen, dann müsste im Norden auch was kommen. Der Umfang des Sortiments wird aber erfahrungsgemäß anders ausfallen.

Insgesamt lässt das Angebot der Bikesachen bei den Discountern etwas nach, was Neuigkeiten angeht. Vor ein paar Jahren gabs mal Bikeshorts und durchaus brauchbare Trinkrucksäcke bei Aldi + Lidl, diese Sachen sucht man nun vergebens. Es gibt eigentlich immer nur Kurze Radhosen Handschuhe und Trikots, kurze Trägerhosen oder lange Handschuhe hab ich noch nie dort gesehen.


----------



## Boomzilla (8. April 2009)

Bei Aldi Nord gab es in den letzten beiden Jahren defintiv keine Radbekleidung .


----------



## kommat (8. April 2009)

Taugt eigentlich das Erste-Hilfe-Set, dass es nächste Woche beim Aldi gibt? 
Oder sind die 2,99 Euro eine Fehlinvestition?

Gruß
kommat


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. April 2009)

die tasche is ganz praktisch für akkus. der inhalt is halt standardkram: mullbinden, pflaster und co.


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2009)

Geh mal in ne Apotheke oder Drogeriemarkt und kauf die Sachen einzeln. Mal sehen, wann die 2,99 aufgebraucht sind. Ich vermute, schon beim ersten Pflasterpack. Ich hab seit Jahren son Ding im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (9. April 2009)

elch01 schrieb:


> Die Westen sind wirklich ok.
> Hab eine vom letzten Jahr die schützt wirklich perfekt vorm Auskühlen bei längeren Abfahrten.
> Werde auf jeden Fall zuschlagen.



Die Weste mag zwar perfekt bei der Abfahrt schützen, aber man sollte sonst nicht all zu viel erwarten.

Bei meiner Aldi Weste hat nach ein paar Monaten der Reissverschluss gestreikt. Und schon war's keine Weste mehr sondern Sondermüll.

Ein kleiner Tip: vorher Silikonspay drauf, das hilft.

Was mich aber am meisten stört ist das grosse Packmass der Teile. Die Weste ist gepackt größer als jede Jacke eines Markenherstellers. da hilft auch das alberne Täschen nichts, wo man die Weste an den Lenker binden kann.

Wenn man das alles akzeptiert, kann man da aber schon zuschlagen.

Eine absolute Kaufempfehlung ist jedoch das Regencape; ein Hingucker auf jedem Trail


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

kommat schrieb:


> Taugt eigentlich das Erste-Hilfe-Set, dass es nächste Woche beim Aldi gibt?
> Oder sind die 2,99 Euro eine Fehlinvestition?
> 
> Gruß
> kommat



Das Erste Hilfe Set ist ganz sicher keine Fehlinvestition!


----------



## kommat (9. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Geh mal in ne Apotheke oder Drogeriemarkt und kauf die Sachen einzeln. Mal sehen, wann die 2,99 aufgebraucht sind. Ich vermute, schon beim ersten Pflasterpack. Ich hab seit Jahren son Ding im Rucksack.


 
Woanders wird der Inhalt oder ein ganzes Set bestimmt teurer sein (z.B. Deuter First Aid Kit ab 14,99 Euro), aber wenn das Set vom Aldi nix taugt, dann sind auch die 2,99 Euro rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Aber bei 2,99 bleibt ja die Fehlinvestition erträglich, also werde ich das Set mal testen (hoffentlich nie im Ernstfall!!!!).


----------



## bib_x (13. April 2009)

Kann jemand was über die Mini-Pumpe sagen? Taugt die was?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2009)

kommat schrieb:


> Woanders wird der Inhalt oder ein ganzes Set bestimmt teurer sein (z.B. Deuter First Aid Kit ab 14,99 Euro), aber wenn das Set vom Aldi nix taugt, dann sind auch die 2,99 Euro rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> 
> Aber bei 2,99 bleibt ja die Fehlinvestition erträglich, also werde ich das Set mal testen (hoffentlich nie im Ernstfall!!!!).



Das Set ist ganz sinnvoll zusammengestellt. So viel schlechter als mein Deuter wirkt das nicht.
Zum Glück habe ich beide noch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## jbt (13. April 2009)

zu der pumpe kann ich sagen, auch wenn ich nicht direkt diese habe, sondern dass vorgänger modell...

...taugt nichts, die ist ein einziger krampf, kauf die lieber eine von sks für 11,99 beim bike-discount, damit biste besser bedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (13. April 2009)

jo, keine aldi pumpen kaufen, die waren bisher immer ausnahmslos schrott.


----------



## bib_x (13. April 2009)

Hab die Lidl-Standpumpe von letzter Woche hier, die geht morgen zurück. Voll der Schrott.


----------



## Asatru (13. April 2009)

Taugen die Socken was?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. April 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Taugen die Socken was?



Ja,also die Socken kannst du ruhig kaufen.


----------



## Bandit73 (14. April 2009)

so, mache mich gleich auf den weg zum ALDI.

würde gerne 2 shirts, 1 weste, paar socken und vielleicht noch ein regencape holen.

achja, das erste Hilfeset scheint mir ne sinnvolle Investition zu sein.


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

@bandit

Sind 50mm-Federweg ok?


----------



## Osmodium (14. April 2009)

Das Shirt wird bei mir zurÃ¼ckgehen, das fÃ¼hlt sich total komisch auf der Haut an, Ã¼berhaupt nicht weich.
Obendrein hat die RÃ¼ckentasche keinen ReiÃverschluÃ.
Da gefÃ¤llt mir das 20â¬ Shirt der Stadler-Hausmarke Dynamics erheblich besser.

Besser ist da schon der Isostar-Verschnitt, schmeckt gut.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2009)

mannmannmann war das ein Wühltischkrieg........... aber hab alles bekommen was ich brauchte........

Handschuhe taugen was, die weiten Radhosen gehen auch ok, und wie ich am Sonntag in der Pfalz rausgefunden habe, halten die Helme auch ne Menge aus......... 

Der Durstlöscher is für den Preis voll ok, und bei der Weste kann man glaub ich auch nicht viel falsch machen...... falls mal was vorzeitig kaputt geht......... who cares.......... hat nur ein Zehntel von anderen Herstellern gekostet.........

Grüße Jan

Edit: Bei den Brillen hab ich voll zugeschlagen, da sind echt gute Designs mit bei (für 3 Euronen)!!


----------



## sharky-tom (14. April 2009)

Habe auch eben zugeschlagen:

Weste: Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, nur mal sehen, wie lange die die RV halten.

Shirt: Jede Frabe war in jeder Größe nur einmal da. Macht optisch einen guten Eindruck und passt wie angegosssen.

Hose (weit): Polster macht einen guten Eindruck, habe aber noch keine Anprobe gemacht.

Handschuhe: Sehr zu empfehlen!

Doppelhubpumpe: Mal sehen was die taugt.

Unterhose: Hab ich noch nicht ausgepackt.

Socken: Gehen voll in Ordnung.

Also beeilt Euch. Gerade die Shirts werden sehr schnell vergriffen sein.


----------



## DeathAngel (14. April 2009)

> Da gefÃ¤llt mir das 15â¬ Shirt der Stadler-Hausmarke Dynamics erheblich besser.



Das war doch mal ein ein schÃ¶ner Hinweis...war gerade da mal im Shop ein paar Trikots / Hosen etc einkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jastone (14. April 2009)

Ich habs vorhin gerade noch so geschafft, bevor die ganzen Heuschrecken eingefallen sind! Handschuhe und Unterwäsche für die Frau, ne Unterbuxe und Socken für mich und das Erste-Hilfe-Set habe ich bekommen.
Die Socken sitzen echt gut, wie auch die Unterbuxe. Das "Polster" wirkt auf mich, im Vergleich zu meinen Gore und Vaude Buxen, jetzt zwar eher wie ne Slipeinlage, aber als Sportunterwäsche für kurze Strecken etc. wird sie auf alle Fälle taugen. Das Erste-Hilfe-Set ist für 2.99 absolut ok!


----------



## AntaresH (14. April 2009)

Hallo

ich kann leider erst nach der Arbeit gehen...mal schauen ob noch eine weite Hose und ein paar Radhandschuhe da sind...von der Weste oder jacke lass ich die Finger..vorallem die Reisverschlüsse sind nix...da ist es doch lohnend etwas mehr Geld auszugeben!


----------



## Asatru (14. April 2009)

Heute vor dem Arbeiten um 8Uhr auch durchgekämpft. Ist ja abartig, was da morgens schon los ist. 

Socken, Isopulver, Unterwäsche habe ich mir ergattert und hatte dann kein Bock mehr, weils immer chaotischer wurde.

Wobei ich gerne noch die Pumpe und das Verbandsset gekauft hätte, sowie ein paar Schläuche.


----------



## Autsch88 (14. April 2009)

Da lob ich mir doch den Laden in meiner Kleinstadt. Keine Menschenmassen und alles gut vorhanden


----------



## el caballero (14. April 2009)

Ich wusste schon warum ich den Wecker mal früher gestellt habe...
So viele Leute wie dort waren fahren doch gar nicht Fahrrad 

Aber ich hab alles bekommen was ich wollte: Weite Hose, Socken, Schläuche und Handschuhe.
Trikots waren nur sehr wenige da, und ich fand die Anfassqualität nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## bib_x (14. April 2009)

Hat schon jemand die Mini-Pumpe getestet?


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerne noch die Pumpe und das Verbandsset gekauft hätte, sowie ein paar Schläuche.



Die Sachen sollten auch heute abend noch vorhanden sein, die gehen nicht so gut wie Klamotten.
Bei uns haben die meisten zu Kleidung gegriffen, da war ich mit meinen 10 Packen Schläuche schon die Ausnahme...


----------



## Boomzilla (14. April 2009)

Oh Wunder, ab nächster Woche Donnerstag gibts auch Bike-Klamotten bei Aldi Nord!


----------



## Cattie (14. April 2009)

Die Radlerhose finde ich ja mal total mies. Was soll dieser Hochgezogene Eierschutz nur taugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Mini-Pumpe getestet?




funzt halt nur bei Auto oder Dunlop Ventilen............ mal abgesehen davon, soll sie auch nich so der Honig sein........

Grüße Jan


----------



## Osmodium (14. April 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> funzt halt nur bei Auto oder Dunlop Ventilen



Sclaverant-Ventile gehen ebenso.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2009)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Sclaverant-Ventile gehen ebenso.




stand glaube ich nix von drauf............. aber da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher........ hatte vorher schon hier im Forum gelesen, das die Pumpe nicht wirklich gut funktioniert. Da Aldi nur Auto-und Dunlop-Schäuche verkauft hat, lag das mit der Pumpe für mich auffer Hand...... wenn sie doch auch Sclaverants bedienen kann, zumindest in diesem Punkt, mea culpa......

Grüße Jan


----------



## El-Toro (14. April 2009)

habe selbst Socken, Regenhose und Erstehilfe-set abgestaubt. Machen auf mich echt nen vernünftigen Eindruck.
Bei den Unterhosen hätte ich mir mehr größen gewünscht, für mich als etwas kleinerer Mensch war nix dabei...und in Damenunterwäsche renne ich ungern rum 


Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Schläuchen?
So billigdinger gehn bei mir eigentlich häufiger futsch, bzw sie halten die Luft nich so gut.


----------



## tesa (14. April 2009)

Bevor ich sinnlos die 15km zum nächsten Aldi antrete: 

Hat jemand die Schlösser angesehen? Taugen die was? Ich wollte mir davon evtl. 2 oder 3 holen, um Laufräder, Federgabel etc. abzusichern, da ich mein Bike leider nur in der Tiefgarage aufbewahren kann/darf.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. April 2009)

Habe mir den aktuellen Helm vor mir liegen und werde ihn später zurückbringen, da er - egal wie ich die Riemen einstelle - widerstandslos in den Nacke rutschen kann.

Kann an meiner Kopfform oder dem spärlichen Haarwuchs liegen, jedoch sollte der Helm im Geschäft anprobiert werden. Da der Pappkarton nicht versiegelt ist, sollte dies problemlos möglich sein.

Die weite Hose und die Handschuhe sollten für eine Saison reichen, mehr traue ich den zarten Nähten vorerst nicht zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Autsch88 (14. April 2009)

tesa schrieb:


> Bevor ich sinnlos die 15km zum nächsten Aldi antrete:
> 
> Hat jemand die Schlösser angesehen? Taugen die was? Ich wollte mir davon evtl. 2 oder 3 holen, um Laufräder, Federgabel etc. abzusichern, da ich mein Bike leider nur in der Tiefgarage aufbewahren kann/darf.



Hab mir eins geholt. bin mit den Schlössern immer recht zufrieden gewesen. Vor allem für den Preis!
Aber wenns einer klauen will hilft das beste Schloss nix


----------



## bib_x (14. April 2009)

Diese Schlösser helfen doch nur gegen Betrunkene, Gelegenheitsdiebe oder Jugendliche usw, die ein Radl zum heimfahren suchen. Die haben meistens kein Werkzeug dabei.

Wenn ein Profi dein Rad klauen will, dann schafft er das, egal mit welchem Schloss du das absperrst.

Insofern taugt das Schloss schon was. Gegen alles andere gibts bei hochwertigeren Rädern eine Versicherung.


----------



## jbt (14. April 2009)

naja da gibt es schon unterschiede... die schlösser von aldi bekommst du mit einer normaler kleinen zange durch.
wenn du dir aber ein richtig gut schloss kaufst, dann geht es nichtmal mit nem bolzenschneider auf sondern oft nur mit einer flex


----------



## Autsch88 (14. April 2009)

jbt schrieb:


> naja da gibt es schon unterschiede... die schlösser von aldi bekommst du mit einer normaler kleinen zange durch.
> wenn du dir aber ein richtig gut schloss kaufst, dann geht es nichtmal mit nem bolzenschneider auf sondern oft nur mit einer flex



wie gesagt: wenn jemand will dann bringt er jedes schloss auf. aber die kleinen idioten die dein bike nur für 5 meter fußweg mitnehmen werden schonmal abgeschreckt


----------



## Wilkinssohn (14. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Mini-Pumpe getestet?



Ja, ich. Ich finde sie für den Preis sehr gut. Auf Touren nehme ich aber weiterhin meine CrankBrothers Power Pump, weil sie leichter und kleiner ist und ich unterwegs auf ein Manometer verzichten kann. So gesehen weiß ich im Moment auch nicht so recht, warum ich sie mir überhaupt gekauft habe. 

Sie (=Aldi-Pumpe) wiegt um die 160g, ist umstellbar auf wenig/viel Volumen (allerdings erst beim Pumpen) und macht einen relativ robusten Eindruck. Die Feststellklammer muss nach hinten gezogen werden und ist ein wenig schlecht dabei zu greifen. Wenn einem die vielen Hübe die man bei einem so kleinen Ding nunmal braucht nicht stört spricht nichts gegen die Pumpe, würd ich sagen.


----------



## jbt (14. April 2009)

ja klar du kannst immer bekommen was du willst aber bevor er mit der flex arbeitet geht er lieber zu einem anderen rad und klaut es


----------



## Grivel (14. April 2009)

wie siehts aus mit den Schläuchen bis zu welcher Breite schlucken die? 

die Brillen? Sind die neben Schön auch angenehm/praktisch???


----------



## jbt (14. April 2009)

ja brillen voll ok...


----------



## Steini77 (14. April 2009)

schläuche steht daruf bis 2.1 aber macht nx oder? geht doch bestimmt auch mit meinen 2.25 wenn ich mal nen platt fuß hab oda


----------



## KaiservonChina (14. April 2009)

das denk ich auch Steini, hab einen Pack ergattert für 2.25 Alberts, wird scho passen.

Zudem 2 Shirts, sitzen erstaunlicherweise nicht wie Kartoffelsäcke (L) und ne legère Radhose, taugt auch für den Preis allemal... 

Socken gehen auch super für meine Größe 48 noch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tesa (14. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Diese Schlösser helfen doch nur gegen Betrunkene, Gelegenheitsdiebe oder Jugendliche usw, die ein Radl zum heimfahren suchen. Die haben meistens kein Werkzeug dabei.
> 
> Wenn ein Profi dein Rad klauen will, dann schafft er das, egal mit welchem Schloss du das absperrst.
> 
> Insofern taugt das Schloss schon was. Gegen alles andere gibts bei hochwertigeren Rädern eine Versicherung.



Das ist mir schon klar. Deswegen ist mein Bike ja erstens versichert und zweitens immer mit einem Abus-Bügelschloss am Abwasserrohr angeschlossen. Die Aldischlösser würde ich nur verwenden, um Teile wie Laufräder etc. zu sichern. Dass ein Dieb mein Rad kriegt, wenn ers will, ist klar - aber ganz einfach soll ers nicht haben


----------



## AntaresH (14. April 2009)

mit Brillen habe ich bei aldi schon sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...alle brillen die ich bis jetzt hatte liefen oft an...das ist der einzige schwachpunkt!


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. April 2009)

....5 minuten vor Startschuss habe ich versucht mich ins Startfeld reinzustellen. Es war aber keine Chance mehr in den vorderen Bereich zu kommen. So musste ich mich (geschätzt) auf Patz 30 einstellen. Das Rennen war sehr gut besucht. Die Minuten vergingen, nervös blickten alle auf die Uhr. Puls rauf. Vorsorglich hatte ich mir eine Taktik / Prioritätenliste zurecht gelegt und auf Leichtbau (keinen einkaufwagen) geachtet. Dummerweise war meine Streckenkenntnis aber gleich null. Das sollte es nicht einfacher machen. Punkt acht gings los. Startschuss! Dank Blitzschneller Reaktion konnte ich vor dem ersten Engpass (der Tür) an 2 oder 3 Einkaufwägen vorbeiziehen. Offenbar waren aufgrund des frühen startzeitpunkts andere starter nicht ausgeschlafen genug. In Folge dieses Startsprints konnte ich durch einen Nebengang weitere entscheidende Plätze gut machen. Spätestens als es an den technischen schwierigen trail rund um die wuhltische ging wars deutlich zu spüren: Hier wird mit harten Bandagen und auch mit Ellebogen um jeden Platz und vor allem jeden Zentimeter gekämpft. Von einem alten Crack (offenbar ein local?) wurde ich klar in die Schranken verwiesen " Junger Mann, so schnell gehts net!". Es war einfach kein vorbei kommen auf dem engen trail. In einer Schlammschlacht in der die Brocken (Klamotten etc.) nur so umherflogen konnte ich mir trotz der Unübersichtlichen Situation alles notwendige sichern und mich dann direkt auf die lange Zielgerade begeben um nochmal alles aus dem Körper herauszuholen was möglich war/ist. Von weitem war bereits zu erkennen das die ersten bereits die Zielflagge gesehen haben und das es auch vor dem Ziel nochmal richtig eng werden wird. Nur eine Kasse geöffnet! Den Schlussspurt mit dem mir an den Fersen klebendem Gegner konnte ich für mich entscheiden. Der Leichtbau machte sich bezahlt. Behände ging es im zickzack zwischen den paletten Zucker und waschpulver hindurch. Am Ziel wurde dann meine startnummer gescanned und in Sekundenschnelle erhielt ich auf thermopapier mein Ergebnis. Die Orga passte einfach! Zieleinlauf 8:07:21 sekunden. Glücklich aber geschafft verstaute ich mein Material im Auto (short, shirt, isopülverchen für a bissl geschmack im wasser)  

Das erste Rennen der saison zeigte, das Wintertraining hat sich 'bezahlt' gemacht. Und noch eine freudige Nachricht zum Schluss: Mein Platz im Aldi Pro Team wird in den Sommer hinein verlängert. 

Gruß

P.S. auf die handschuhe habe ich verzichtet, denn die haben das selbe, meiner meinung nach, sehr unangenehme Gelpolster wie die winterhandschuhe. Was bei mir eher genau das gegenteil bewirkt (Schmerzen an der Handauflage nach 15min).


----------



## KaiservonChina (14. April 2009)

schön geschrieben Kaltumformer


----------



## DeathAngel (14. April 2009)

herrlich


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

Bester Rennbericht der Aldi/Lidl Early-Bird Pro Serie !!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2009)




----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

Die Schläuche sind übrigens von Kenda, so die Aufschrift.

"Designed in Thailand, made in Vietnam" 

Die letztjährigen waren noch "Made in Thailand", aber es war kein Hersteller auszumachen. Insgesamt ist die Verpackung ca. 2cm flacher geworden. Das hat aber nix mit der Schlauchgröße, sondern mit dem platzsparenderen Packen zu tun. Länge, Breite und auch wohl Dicke (soweit ich das fühlen konnte) sind identisch.
Leider hab ich keinen Pack mehr von Lidl, um die mal mit zu vergleichen.


----------



## Calitri (14. April 2009)

habe mir heute die herren-unterwäsche zugelegt und muss sagen, dass diese sehr angenehm zu tragen & scheinbar auch recht gut gepolstert ist .... für den preis auf alle fälle den kauf wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (14. April 2009)

Hab 'ne Hose ergattert und auch schon gleich ausprobiert. Super, sitzt für mich besser als meine Adidas. In was für Farben gab es die denn? Die Homepage ist ja schon wieder für die nächste Schnäppchenjagd umgebaut

Ausserdem gab's noch Socken, erste Hilfe und den Solar Bikecomputer  der erste Computer wo der Magnet out of the box an meine Messerspeichen geht! Ich erwarte jetzt nie mehr Batterien wechseln zu müssen!!!


----------



## CopyMaster (14. April 2009)

Hat jemand die Schläuche gewogen?


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2009)

Hab leider keine Schläuche mit AV mehr bekommen  Packungen mit DV als Reserve für den Bikerucksack und ne gut wirkende Unterhose und nen neues Paar Socken!

Sclauchgewicht der DVs ist übrigens: 187gr.

PS: Scläuche sind von Monza, Made in Vietnam


----------



## Weirdo (14. April 2009)

> Da gefällt mir das 20 Shirt der Stadler-Hausmarke Dynamics erheblich besser.


Die Stadler-Klamotten sind teilweise nicht schlecht; jedoch ist es so, daß die Qualität der Nähte speziell bei den billigeren Shirts und Hosen ziemlich fürn A.... ist! Da muß ich ungelogen jedes zweite Teil umtauschen (was für mich kein Nachteil ist, da ich ganz in der Nähe vom Stadler wohne und somit immer wieder auf Garantie ne neue Hose oder ein neues Shirt bekomme). Dafür sind die Sitzpolster selbst bei den billigeren Hosen ziemlich gut! Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit finde ich allerdings die Masche mit den reduzierten Dynamics-Preisen - da wird irgendein Mond-Phantasiepreis hingesetzt, durchgestrichen; und der "reduzierte", eigentlich normale Preis soll einem dann suggerieren, daß man ein besonderes Schnäppchen machen würde! Ist aber generell ein Ärgernis bei allen Stadler-Produkten, auf denen "Dynamics" droben steht (egal ob Bikezubehör, Bikes oder Klamotten). Ein höchst unseriöses Geschäftsgebaren, würd ich sagen...


----------



## kittyhawk (14. April 2009)

ich hab mir den radcomputer geholt.zum laufen gebracht hab ich ihn nicht.abstand magnet-sender darf 2mm! nicht überschreiten.


----------



## bib_x (14. April 2009)

Hat bei euch der Pumpenkopf der Mini-Pumpe auch etwas Spiel oder ist der Bombenfest? Scheint so, als würde die Pumpe etwas klappern, wenn man die am Rad mitführt.

Schüttelt die Pumpe einfach mal ein bischen. Ist der Pumpenkopf dann fest oder lässt er sich locker drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (14. April 2009)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> ich hab mir den radcomputer geholt.zum laufen gebracht hab ich ihn nicht.abstand magnet-sender darf 2mm! nicht überschreiten.



2mm ist Quatsch; bei mir läuft der ganz normal an einer Fox Gabel auch mit größerem Abstand


----------



## cyprien86 (14. April 2009)

Hallo, 

hab mir die Radhosen, den Tacho, die Lampe, die Schläuche und das Erste Hilfe Set gehollt. Also die Radlerhosen sind super 1000x besser als meine GONSO für 50 morgen gleich nochmal 2 Stk. hollen. Die Shirts sind auch super, die Lampe ist für den Preis auch ok.

Greetz 
Cyprien


----------



## Bandit73 (14. April 2009)

sowohl shirts, shorts als auch weste bestens. nur bei den shirts stört mich der reisverschluss abschluss etwas am hals.

definitiv bessere ware als letzte woche bei LIDL. die hose vor allem (habe die weite genommen mit der inneneinlage). kommt aber nicht ganz am meine Gonso heran.


----------



## DuDeN50 (15. April 2009)

Hab mir heut 1 shirt , die Weste + Handschuhe erkÃ¤mpft ...weis schon warum ich nicht so gerne sachen bei Aldi kauf und lieber ins FachgeschÃ¤ft um die Ecke gehe ^^ ! Aber naja ..Shirt eig. ganz ok ... Weste nur anprobiert nicht nÃ¤her begutachtet , und Handschuhe find ich auch ok ^^ bzw erschwinglicher wie die Markenkolegen fÃ¼r 40â¬


----------



## AntaresH (15. April 2009)

Moin, 

war gestern abend auch da...habe allerding eine weite Radlerhose nicht mehr bekommen...hab jetzt halt die enge mitgenommen...werde am Freitag nochmal in einen anderen Lidl schauen...


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2009)

Lies dir nochmal die Threadüberschrift gaaaanz langsam durch........


----------



## StillPad (15. April 2009)

Toll bei mir kommt das zeug erst am 24.4 aber dafür ist keine Pumpe da.
Nachdem was ich hier so lese


----------



## bully98 (15. April 2009)

Hat sich jemand den Rennsattel gegönnt?

Ich bekomm den nirgends mehr... taugt der überhaupt was?


----------



## schurwald-biker (15. April 2009)

War gestern beim Aldi, gleich um 8 Uhr, da war das Gewühle schon unglaublich. Habe folgende Sachen mitgenommen:

*Hose weit, Grösse M: *
passt gut, dickes Polster, das mir deutlich besser zu sein scheint als bei der Lidl-Hose von letzter Woche.

*Trikot, weiss, Grösse M:*
Habe ich bereits auf einer Tour 35km lang getestet. Passt super, trägt sich angenehm, aus den Taschen ist mir (trotz fehlendem Reissverschluss) nix rausgefallen.

*Weste rot, Grösse M:* 
passt ebenfalls ausgezeichnet, für den Preis super

*Mini-Pumpe:*
Habe ich bereits unter den Flaschenhalter montiert, geil für den Preis!

*Werkzeugtasche, die kleine Ausführung:*
Hab ich ebenfalls bereits montiert und auf 35km ausprobiert, kein klappern, nix. Es passt locker ein Ersatzschlauch rein sowie Handy, sonstiges.

*Fazit:*
Bin echt rundum zufrieden, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier einfach. für meine 1,5 bis zweistündigen Touren reicht die Qualität auf jeden Fall aus. Wenn ich nicht schon eine besitzen würde hätte ich auch noch die Regenjacke mitgenomen.


----------



## AntaresH (15. April 2009)

Hallo

so habe jetzt in einen anderen Aldi noch eine weite Hose bekommen...wirklich gutes Sitzpolster und gute Qualität für den Preis...dazu gestern die Radhandschuhe...mehr habe ich nicht gebraucht...Weste habe ich von Gore und Shirt von Vaude....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. April 2009)

1.Die Regenjäcke ist völlig okay mehr kann man für 13 einfach nicht erwarten. 2.Zur Lampe teilweise kosten manche Batterien so viel  top. 3.Also das Trikot hat eine gute Passform und schaut nicht schlecht aus. 4.Die Handschuhe meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Hammer. 5.+6. Hosen+Weste einfach top.7 Der Helm saß bei mir einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## kittyhawk (16. April 2009)

itsadream schrieb:


> 2mm ist Quatsch; bei mir läuft der ganz normal an einer Fox Gabel auch mit größerem Abstand



ich habe ihn auch an einer fox gabel montiert.egal was ich gemacht habe, sender hoch-runter magnet hoch runter,winkel geändert usw...auch bei dem geringsten abstand tat sich nichts.der abstand beträgt ca eine fingerbreite.irgendwelche tips?


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. April 2009)

Ja, wegschmeissen!

Oh mann, ihr wolt MTB`er sein und kauft Klamotten bei Aldi??? Níchts gegen den Laden aber die Sachen kosten halt wenig weil sie nichts taugen. Also ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei den Hosen brennt der Hintern ohne Ende und die Pumpen bringen kaum Leistung. Hab mir nur mal die Schläuche mitgenommen zum probieren, aber ich schätze mal die halten auch nicht lang, aber sind halt nen versuch wert!


----------



## nun_der_chef (16. April 2009)

Habe mir ein Trikot gegönnt. Ich finde das Teil passt überhaupt nicht. Habe es in Größe M (172cm, 74kg). Das Ding schlabbert ohne Ende. Hat in etwa die Größe eines XL-Trikots von Cannondale. Ich schau mal ob ich noch eins in Größe S bekomme. Qualitativ scheints i.O. zu sein.

Handschuhe habe ich in Größe L gekauft, diese sind mir aber zu klein und die Gel-Polster finde ich auch schlecht. Hier kaufe ich keine andere Größe, da mir hier die Qualität nicht gefällt.


----------



## Boomzilla (16. April 2009)

@3radfahrer

Also wenn das ironisch sein soll ist es schlecht gekennzeichnet.

@kittyhawk

Ich habe mir den Computer letztes Jahr geholt und man muss wirklich die 2-4mm einhalten. Eine Fingerbreite(2cm?) ist ein viel zu großer Abstand. Ich habe den Magneten etwas schief montiert, so dass er im unteren Bereich näher am Empfänger ist und dann hats auch perfekt geklappt.


----------



## AntaresH (16. April 2009)

@Bommzilla

ich glaube, das es 3radfahrer ernst meint....und das ist wirklich das schlimme daran...mehr gibts zu so einen Schmarrn nicht zu sagen....

@3radfahrer...

was hast denn für einen Arsch, wenn der immer und immer wieder brennt??


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2009)

@3radler

dann tankst du sicher auch immer bei der teuersten tanke im pott, weil der sprit der freien deinen motor kaputt macht...


----------



## Goat 12 (16. April 2009)

Klar kann man bei den ALDI Klamotten geteilter Meinung sein. Ich habe mit der ´08er Edition gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und ´09 trotzdem wieder gekauft. 08 war es eine Brille (gut, läuft an aber nicht schlimm), eine Bikejacke (top aber mittlerweile leider mit neuem Reissverschluß), kurze Radhose + kurzes Trikot + langes Trikot (vollkommen o.k.), ein Tacho (den habe ich schnell ausgetauscht da er sich nach ca. 6Mt. trotz Batteriewechsel bei jedem kleinen Sprung sofort wieder "genullt" hat und das nervt echt!!!). Prinzipiell stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis! Für meine Belange und das Einsatzgebiet reicht´s allemal. Gelegentlich gönne ich mir halt einen Markenartikel und dann ist gut!


----------



## bib_x (16. April 2009)

Taugt die Rahmenhalterung der Aldi-Minipumpe was oder fliegt die Pumpe beim ersten kleinen Schlagloch gleich aus der Halterung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (16. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Taugt die Rahmenhalterung der Aldi-Minipumpe was oder fliegt die Pumpe beim ersten kleinen Schlagloch gleich aus der Halterung?



Hab mir die Pumpe ebenfalls geholt. Ist wohl fuer das Geld ok. Die Halterung am besten gleich in die Tonne treten. Hab das Ding montiert und sofort wieder abgeschraubt: Damit geht die Pumpe definitiv beim ersten Schlagloch floeten...


----------



## bib_x (16. April 2009)

Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich die Pumpe vielleicht zusätzlich zur mitgelieferten Halterung noch mit so einem Klettband sichere, mit dem normalerweise Ski beim Transport zusammengehalten werden.

An sowas habe ich gedacht: http://cgi.ebay.de/Kabel-Klettband-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen .... Radhandschuhe kaufe ich eigentlich nur noch beim Discounter. Dafuer dass die Dinger nicht wirklich lange halten, egal in welcher Preisklasse sie lagen, sind sie bei ALDI und LIDL wenigstens preislich OK.

Nicht OK ist die Groessentabelle der aktuell verkauften ALDI-Handschuhe. 
Statt S, M, L, XL und XXL muesste man die Groessen XXXS, XXS, XS, S und M nennen.

Folgerichtig lagen heute abend auch noch tonnenweise Paare der (1-3X)S-Groessen rum, die einzig brauchbaren Groessen, die ALDI als XL und XXL bezeichnet, waren laengst weg.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich die Pumpe vielleicht zusätzlich zur mitgelieferten Halterung noch mit so einem Klettband sichere, mit dem normalerweise Ski beim Transport zusammengehalten werden.
> 
> An sowas habe ich gedacht: http://cgi.ebay.de/Kabel-Klettband-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


dann kannst du dir auch gleich ne richtige pumpe kaufen.


----------



## bib_x (16. April 2009)

Das Klettband sollte nur ein Beispiel sein. Sowas hab ich zuhause rumliegen und somit kostet es nichts.


Ich wollte mir eigentlich zuerst eine "richtige" Minipumpe kaufen, aber die vom Aldi pumpt ganz zufriedenstellend. Ehrlichgesagt war ich zu faul, weiter zu suchen und mir eine online zu kaufen.


----------



## kerosin (17. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nicht OK ist die Groessentabelle der aktuell verkauften ALDI-Handschuhe.
> Statt S, M, L, XL und XXL muesste man die Groessen XXXS, XXS, XS, S und M nennen.
> 
> Folgerichtig lagen heute abend auch noch tonnenweise Paare der (1-3X)S-Groessen rum, die einzig brauchbaren Groessen, die ALDI als XL und XXL bezeichnet, waren laengst weg.
> ...



Ja, vor allem, dass nur die grössen M-XXL im angebot waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (17. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen .... Radhandschuhe kaufe ich eigentlich nur noch beim Discounter. Dafuer dass die Dinger nicht wirklich lange halten, egal in welcher Preisklasse sie lagen, sind sie bei ALDI und LIDL wenigstens preislich OK.
> 
> Nicht OK ist die Groessentabelle der aktuell verkauften ALDI-Handschuhe.
> Statt S, M, L, XL und XXL muesste man die Groessen XXXS, XXS, XS, S und M nennen.
> ...



Dabei haben mir dieses Jahr erstmals die Handschuhe in Größe S gepasst, die Vorgängermodelle waren mir alle in S zu groß - ich dachte noch Aldi lernt dazu


----------



## nightwolf (17. April 2009)

Ja, dann kannst Du Dich ja mal eindecken. S, M, und L (korrigiert XXXS, XXS und XS) sind ja noch zur Genuege auf Lager.
Kein Wunder, die passen ja (von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen) niemandem 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Luporinski (17. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, dann kannst Du Dich ja mal eindecken. S, M, und L (korrigiert XXXS, XXS und XS) sind ja noch zur Genuege auf Lager.
> Kein Wunder, die passen ja (von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen) niemandem
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



In "L" passen die mir perfekt...


----------



## AntaresH (17. April 2009)

bei mir passen die L auch bestens...;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (17. April 2009)

Also ich hab Hände wien Schaufelbagger und mir passt XXL  genau........ 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Pedalphil (17. April 2009)

lasst ihr die radpumpe einfach so im halter und hofft das die dran bleibt ?
ich find den halter recht bescheiden und hab mir überlegt vielleicht noch paar kabelbinder drum zu machen. Leider passt die pumpe nicht in die ziemlich rießige satteltasche

Ich hab och zugeschlagen

Hose schwarz (eng) L
Unterhose in M und L
Helm (baugleicher helm 100% selber hersteller kostet im globus bei uns 35)
Pumpe
Satteltasche
1 Paar socken

Die socken sind eigentlich top,
aber irgendwie kommt mir ein paar minisocken für 3 euro recht teuer vor.

Die Pumpe fühlt sich recht hochwertig an, aber man muss pumpen wie der teufel das sich was tut und ob die anzeige korrekt ist bei dem geringen preis bezweifle ich auch.

Die Trikots und Jacken sind bei Tschibo (wenn die es im angebot haben) glaub ich besser. Meine eltern haben da ihre sachen her und sind top zufrieden.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2009)

wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal. das ist meine erfahrung mit dem aldi/lidl-zeug.


----------



## biologist (17. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, wegschmeissen!
> 
> Oh mann, ihr wolt MTB`er sein und kauft Klamotten bei Aldi??? Níchts gegen den Laden aber die Sachen kosten halt wenig weil sie nichts taugen. Also ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
> Bei den Hosen brennt der Hintern ohne Ende und die Pumpen bringen kaum Leistung. Hab mir nur mal die Schläuche mitgenommen zum probieren, aber ich schätze mal die halten auch nicht lang, aber sind halt nen versuch wert!


Sau geil! 
So, jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Halterung, damit ich den Lenkerkorb an den Aerobars meines Triathlon-Rades befestigen kann


----------



## DerandereJan (17. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal. das ist meine erfahrung mit dem aldi/lidl-zeug.




wenn du aber bei extrem verschleissenden Sachen wie Handschuhe usw nur ein zehntel zahlst, geht die Rechnung auf oder? 

Grüße Jan


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2009)

ich hab hanschuhe für 30 euro und die sind jetzt erst nach 2 jahren platt. verschlissen. 

wozu soll ich mir den stress machen und zehn mal handschuhe kaufen anstatt ein paar richtige zu nehmen. geiz ist geil sucks. was qualitativ hochwertiges kostet auch immer. 

meine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bib_x (17. April 2009)

Pedalphil schrieb:


> lasst ihr die radpumpe einfach so im halter und hofft das die dran bleibt ?
> ich find den halter recht bescheiden und hab mir überlegt vielleicht noch paar kabelbinder drum zu machen. Leider passt die pumpe nicht in die ziemlich rießige satteltasche



Ich werde die Pumpe zusätzlich noch mit Klettband befestigen. Also beidseitiges Klettband rumwickeln, so wie bei Klettbandkabelbindern.
Normale Kabelbinder würde ich nicht nehmen, die kann man ja nicht wiederverwenden.


Hast du die Pumpe aber schon auf Einstellung "High Volume" und nicht auf "High Pressure" getestet? Ich finde, für eine Minipumpe ist die garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Pedalphil (17. April 2009)

also bei 3bar viels mir schon schwer das rad gescheit festzuhalten und auf HI-V (nein nicht die krankheit) zu pumpen, bzw das ging irgnedwie nicht. Ich hab dann auf HI-P gemacht und dann gings nur sehr schleichend fand ich. Mit ner helfenden hand oder nem Ständer gehts vielleicht besser.

Ich hab sonst noch keine Minipumpe getestet. 

Das mit dem Klett ist natürlich die bessere variante.
Ich wollte ne kleine zange und 2 ersatz kabelbinder mitnehmen.
Mit dem klett fällt das flach... werds dann auch so machen


----------



## bib_x (17. April 2009)

Ich denke, bei "richtigen" Minipumpen wirds auch nicht besser gehen. Zu Anfang gehts immer recht flott, aber dann eher schleichend.

SKS gibt bei seinen Pumpen so an die 160 Stösse an um einen MTB-Reifen aufzupumpen.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. April 2009)

Pedalphil schrieb:


> Mit ner helfenden hand oder nem Ständer gehts vielleicht besser.




.......das ist meistens so........ 


Grüße Jan


----------



## Honigblume (17. April 2009)

Habe eine Arbeitskollegin "losgeschickt" die mir das ein oder andere kaufen sollte, am Montag werde ich die Sachen bekommen. Bisher war ich mit den Aldi Sachen immer zufrieden.


----------



## biologist (17. April 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> .......das ist meistens so........
> 
> 
> Grüße Jan


----------



## schurwald-biker (18. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Taugt die Rahmenhalterung der Aldi-Minipumpe was oder fliegt die Pumpe beim ersten kleinen Schlagloch gleich aus der Halterung?


 

Bin gestern mit montierter Pumpe 28 km gefahren, waren auch etwas ruppige Stellen dabei - die Pumpe ist nicht abgefallen. M.E. reicht die Halterung aus, brauche weder zusätzliches Klettband, Kabelbinder noch Klebeband.


----------



## jbt (18. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei "richtigen" Minipumpen wirds auch nicht besser gehen. Zu Anfang gehts immer recht flott, aber dann eher schleichend.
> 
> SKS gibt bei seinen Pumpen so an die 160 Stösse an um einen MTB-Reifen aufzupumpen.



Welche SKS Pumpe soll das sein? Ich brauche ca. 80 Stösse schätze ich mal. Und die Pumpe geht leicht und zwar die ganze Zeit. Sowohl bei nem Rennradreifen auf ungefähr 8bar als auch bei nem MTB-Reifen auf 3,8 Bar


----------



## bib_x (18. April 2009)

jbt schrieb:


> Welche SKS Pumpe soll das sein? Ich brauche ca. 80 Stösse schätze ich mal. Und die Pumpe geht leicht und zwar die ganze Zeit. Sowohl bei nem Rennradreifen auf ungefähr 8bar als auch bei nem MTB-Reifen auf 3,8 Bar



Welche Pumpe hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbt (18. April 2009)

SKS Injex Lite Zoom klick


----------



## ultraschwer (18. April 2009)

die handschuhe sind keinen deut schlechter als das markenzeugs.


----------



## Wurstbaum (18. April 2009)

Ich hab mir mal die gelbe Brille für 2,5 Rubel abgegriffen und bin echt angenehm angetan


----------



## cyprien86 (18. April 2009)

Wurstbaum schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die gelbe Brille für 2,5 Rubel abgegriffen und bin echt angenehm angetan



Die hab ich auch gehollt. Ich find die aber sau krass. Wie wenn man irgendwelche Pillen geschluckt hat. Also ich kann Sie jedem empfehlen der schlechte laune hat, damit geht´s bestimmt weg 

Hab auch noch die schwarze Brille die ist echt gut.


Greetz
Max


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (19. April 2009)

Hallo.

Hab mir auch ein paar Klamotten geholt. Für mich als Anfänger taugen die Trikots. Warscheinlich sind meine Ansprüche auch nicht so hoch.

Zur Brille:

Denke da geht nix über anprobieren. Für mich ist immer wichtig daß die Brille ziemlich abschließt(Schutz vor Insekten in den Augen...). Das war bei denen von Aldi für mich nicht der Fall.
Meine beste Bikebrille ist bis jetzt eine für 1 Euro von TeDi-Billigmarkt. Bringt mir auch nix wenn ich ne Oakley oder ne Uvex für zig oder 100 Euros hab und dafür immer die Fliegen aus den Augen reiben muss.

Lange rede kurzer sinn: Anprobieren und persönlich für gut oder schlecht befinden.


LG Andy


----------



## Wurstbaum (19. April 2009)

Für solche Fälle hab ich ne Wiley X aus ballistischem Kunststoff mit auswechselbaren Gläsern, die sitzt dank Gummizug recht fest am Kopf, jedoch bei langsamen Streckenabschnitten nicht zu nutzen, da die Gläser sonst beschlagen. Da kommt nix rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalphil (19. April 2009)

Also ich war gestern auch mitm kumpel schön im regen unterwegs.
Sind ca 23km gefahren. Auch mit gut huppligen abfahrten und bissl rumgesprungen sind wir auch. Die pumpe hat echt gehalten.

Hät ich nicht gedacht.
Werd aber trotzdem was drum fuddeln , kost ja nix.


----------



## schurwald-biker (19. April 2009)

Pedalphil schrieb:


> Die pumpe hat echt gehalten.
> Hät ich nicht gedacht.
> Werd aber trotzdem was drum fuddeln , kost ja nix.


 
siehst Du - meine hat schon die zweite Tour überstanden, ohne abzufallen.  
Wenn ich allerdings auch so ein Klettband rumliegen hätte würde ich das zur Sicherheit auch dran machen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2009)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> siehst Du - meine hat schon die zweite Tour überstanden, ohne abzufallen.



SKANDAL!!!! Discounterware hält länger als eine Tour!!


----------



## smarsh (20. April 2009)

ab 23. hat auch Aldi Nord Bike-Zeugs im Angebot.


----------



## jastone (20. April 2009)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> siehst Du - meine hat schon die zweite Tour überstanden, ohne abzufallen.
> Wenn ich allerdings auch so ein Klettband rumliegen hätte würde ich das zur Sicherheit auch dran machen.



Sowas kleines kommt einfach in den Trinkrucksack


----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab hanschuhe für 30 euro und die sind jetzt erst nach 2 jahren platt. verschlissen. (...)


Zwei Jahre halten die Handschuhe von ALDI auch. Mindestens. Also wozu 30 Euro ausgeben wenn es mit drei Euro auch geht 
Was meiner Meinung nach 'sucks' ist diese Attituede _'Ich hab Geld wie Wuerfelzucker (von Papi versteht sich, Leute die sich ihre Kohle selber verdienen muessen reden selten so schwach daher) und mach die anderen runter' _


DerandereJan schrieb:


> Also ich hab Hände wien Schaufelbagger und mir passt XXL  genau........
> 
> Grüße Jan


Und hast Du welche in XXL gekriegt, ja? Bei mir geht auch noch XL, sitzt aber schon knapper.
Tatsache ist halt, dass XL und XXL schnell komplett weg waren und S, M und L sich heute (1.5 Wochen nach Aktionsstart) immer noch in den Fillialen stapeln 
Damit ist fuer mich klar: An den Groessen stimmt irgendwas nicht 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## king321 (22. April 2009)

ich fahre überwiegend mit den trickots und hosen von aldi oder lidl und hab damit nur gute erfahrung gemacht. habe auch die eine oder andere marken klamotte aber für das 4-5 fache an geld merke ich net viel unterschied.  die größen passen bei mir genau, nix schlabbert. die hosen sind vom polster her gut, die gummizüge in den beinen rutschen nicht. warum viel geld ausgeben wenn die quali ok ist. die meisten biketeile sind e teuer genug.

fände es interessant wenn die bike oder mountainbike mal nen klamottentest mit den aldi/lidl sachen machen würde ,nicht immer nur der sau teure kram .  hier stehts ja ganz deutlich, die mehrheit fährt, der eine mehr oder weniger, die sachen vom discounter, also wärs mal angebracht.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. April 2009)

ich fahre auch touren mit einem baumwoll t-shirt, ich finde die sollten auch mit in den test aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2009)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:


> ich fahre auch touren mit einem baumwoll t-shirt...



Erzähl uns nix. Du fährst doch Kaschmir....


----------



## Luporinski (22. April 2009)

king321 schrieb:


> fände es interessant wenn die bike oder mountainbike mal nen klamottentest mit den aldi/lidl sachen machen würde ,nicht immer nur der sau teure kram .



DIESES Testergebnis kann dir mein Orakel schon vorher sagen:

Zitat (der Zeitschrift deiner Wahl): "Discounterklamotten erfuellen ihren Zweck, aber nicht so gut wie die Top-Marken-superduper-Bekleidung. Und wenn doch, dann werden wir es auf Teufel-komm-raus nicht verraten".

Sind doch eh alle bestochen*, die Tester 

Geil waere natuerlich, wenn Aldi oder Lidl besser schmieren wuerden, als die Markenhersteller 


*) Gilt natuerlich fuer ALLE Tests, nicht nur fuer Fahrradkrempel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (22. April 2009)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:


> ich fahre auch touren mit einem baumwoll t-shirt, ich finde die sollten auch mit in den test aufgenommen werden.



Genau, Baumwolle rules!


----------



## king321 (22. April 2009)

ja das mit den testern, da is bestimmt was dran 

ich persönlich sage auf jeden fall  zu den billig klamotten da ich keinen unterschied zu teuer feststellen kann


----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2009)

king321 schrieb:


> ich fahre überwiegend mit den trickots und hosen von aldi oder lidl und hab damit nur gute erfahrung gemacht. (...)


Ja, die Trikots sind mir zum Beispiel in aller Regel zu weit (L, XL) oder zu kurz (M).
Ausserdem hab ich einen Haufen bzw. kauf ich mir gelegentlich spezielle Trikots wie z. B. das deutsche Langstreckennationaltrikot, Tour-Forumstrikot oder aehnliches - was halt nicht jeder hat.

Was uebrigens noch echt klasse ist, sind die Laufhosen vom ALDI, ich liebe die 7/8-Version. Kauf ich mir in Groesse M, reicht zwar nicht komplett auf echte 7/8 (eher 13/16  ), aber liegt dafuer gut an und schlabbert nicht.

Wer Sitzpolster mag: Gepolsterte Unterhose (die es ja jetzt gerade gab/gibt) dazu nehmen 

LG .... Wolfi


----------



## king321 (22. April 2009)

bin heut morgen gleich nochmal zu aldi gefahren wo ich dann auch mal mitgekriegt hab das aldi letzte woche bike sachen hatte 

hab mir das ärmellose shirt und die weste geholt..allein so vom sitz und verarbeitung her bin ich sehr zufrieden,,,testen konnte ich noch nicht


----------



## Boomzilla (23. April 2009)

So, heut morgen bei Aldi-Nord gings eher gemÃ¤chlich zu. Die Trikots sind ok und die GrÃ¶Ãenangabe stimmt. Bei Karstadt-Sport, Decathlon, etc. gibts die gleichen ab 20â¬. 
Die Radlerhose sieht aber ganz gut aus. Das Polster fÃ¼hlt sich recht wertig an. Jedenfalls besser als meine bisherigen von Lidl bzw. Decathlon. Am WE werde ich sie dann mal richtig ausprobieren.
Die Jacke ist keine 15â¬ wert, da wÃ¼rds ne MÃ¼lltÃ¼te genauso tun. Den Helm gabs hier nur in einer GrÃ¶Ãe, aber der lÃ¤sst sich recht unkompliziert einstellen.


----------



## Meisi (23. April 2009)

Die Aldi Rundreise (3 Läden in 30 Min.) ist beendet.

Das Angebot gerade an Trägerhosen war sehr dürftig.

8:00 Uhr:1.Laden: 1 T-Hose in Größe L.

8:15 Uhr:2.Laden: 1 T-Hose in Größe L

8:30 Uhr:3.Laden: 2 T-Hosen in Größe L

Die Größe entspricht L und das Polster fühlt sich für den Preis auch nicht schlecht an,aber erst mal testen.

Die Handschuhe machen auch keinen schlechten Eindruck da kann man für 2,99  eigentlich keinen Fehler machen.

Aber frei nach Kaiser Franz:

Schau'n mer mal.


----------



## king321 (23. April 2009)

hatte mir die handschuhe vor längerem auch mal gekauft. das wäre jetzt das einzigste part von aldi wo ich persönlich was auszusetzen hatte. die innere polsterung empfand ich als zu wenig und mit jeder tour die die handschuhe mehr durch machten wurden sie weiter. auf gut deutsch die leierten aus. ( nach 2 monaten)  daher sind handschuhe schon eine sache wo ich dann auch mal auf marke zurückgreife


----------



## Skadrian (23. April 2009)

kann jemand was zu dem sattel (8,59â¬), dem licht-set (5,99â¬) und dem fahrrad-computer (5,99â¬) bei aldi nord ab heute sagen? taugt das was?


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. April 2009)

für drei euros hab ich auch mal ein paar handschuhe abgegriffen und daheim die nähnadel geschwungen für die feinarbeit  ... des haut schon hin für den Geldbetrag... alles andere hab ich schon oder brauch ich nicht (mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (23. April 2009)

Gleiches bei mir heute.

8.00 Auto anmelden

9.00 Aldi 1 Trikos in allen Grössen, Hosen in L und XL jewals 1xmal!
Habe bei den Trikos größe S gesucht da kamen zwei ältere Herrschaften und haben mir die sprichwörtlich aus der Hand gerissen! Haben aber größe M gesucht.
Hab dort noch das Wasserpumpenzangenset gekauft.

9.20 Aldi 2 Trikos in L und XL 2-3mal, und zwei Trägerhosen XL und L!

War ganz schön enttäuscht vom Angebot.......hab im Aldi 2 noch den Tacho für 5,99 mitgenommen.


----------



## MEGATEC (24. April 2009)

Also ich habe mich vor drei Jahren als Anfänger auch bei ALDI + LIDL komplett mit Klamotten eingedeckt - war anfangs auch begeistert, wenn man jedoch viel fährt und dann auch mal etwas teurere Sachen kauft und viel nutzt und vergleicht, erkennt man schnell was Qualität ist !

Von den ganzen damals gekauften Sachen, hab ich nur noch die Socken + die Winterhandschuhe in Betrieb.
Die Trikots, Hosen, Jacken, Regensachen etc. hab ich alles nach und nach wieder bei ebay verhökert...

*Warum ??*

Weil:
*Regenhose* : nach drei Fahrten im Sattelbereich durch ( Steinchen haben das Material einfach durchgerieben ) - meine jetzige JEANTEX macht das auch nach zwei Jahren problemlos mit !

*Regenjacke* : Schulterbereich durch Rucksack Wassereinbruch an den Nähten ! Ohne Rucksack - OK ...
Auch hier hält meine JEANTEX super ohne jegliche Probleme

*Lange Trägerhose* : Sitzpolster ungenügend, nach einem halben Jahr durch, Material geht so, wenn auch kein effektiver Feuchtigkeitstransport vom Körper weg stattfindet. Windschutz ist auch OK - aber: kein zugdichter Reißverschluß ( bekommt man ne kalte Fleischtrompete damit im Winter ) 
Meine jetztige BIEMME GoreTex packt auch -10°C problemlos ohne das ich mir Angst um meine Familienplanung machen muß !

*Trikots* : taugen nix ! 
Werden nach langer Bergauffahrt und anschließender Talfahrt einfach nicht trocken, kleben satt am Körper, bringen den Schweiß nicht weg. Wurden schon nach drei Fahrten ausgemustert ! Einzig die Laufshirts mit X-STATIC Fasern sind empfehlenswert, die verhindern effektiv stinken auch nach langer fahrt, die Nutze ich aber nur im Winter - Sommer bekommen sie den Schweiß auch nicht von der Haut weg...
Jetzige Trikots von NORTHWAVE, GORE und VAUDE packen das alles problemlos - unterschied wie Tag und Nacht !

*Jacke* : Super die kleine Fronttasche für Handy, MP3 , Geld etc. Nicht so toll, das ich mir in der Jacke wie in einer Sauna vorkam ! Gleiches Schweißproblem wie bei den Trikots ! 
Dazu keinerlei Reißverschlüße um z.B. bei langen Anstiegen/Abfahrten zu kühlen. Reflektor hinten, löste sich nach X-Mal waschen auf. 
Hoher Kragen ist ja schön - aber das Material war von meinem Bartwuchs am Hals nach nen halben Jahr arg mitgenommen ! Ansonsten für Wintereinsatz ohne groß Schwitzen OK.
Hab nun ne SPECIALIZED Windstopper Jacke : die ist TOP ! Atmungsaktiv, mit Lüftung unter den Armen, Kapuze : was will man mehr.. ?

*Handschuhe + Socken* : TOP !!
Handschuhe halten auch nach drei Jahren noch super und werden vor allem im Winter genutzt. 
Die Socken mit X-STATIC Garn, halten auch bei langem Einsatz die Füße warm + trocken und verhindern Stinkfüße.

*FAZIT:* 
Wer billig kauft kauft (meist) doch zweimal !!

Ich für meinen Teil hab bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keine guten Erfahrungen mit Discount & Co bei Bike Sachen gemacht, die intensiv genutz werden.
Und wer sich umschaut und bei ebay stöbert bekommt für nur etwas mehr Geld, Ausrüstung die um einiges höherwertiger ist und ihren Zweck bei Artgerechter Haltung um ein vielfaches besser erfüllt !


----------



## Kalle69 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,


also ich muss meine Meinung zu einigen Discountern revidieren.
Ich hatte mir im letzten Jahr bei Lidl eine etwas stärkere lange Hose + Jacke für den Herbst und auch ein paar Radschuhe gekauft.
Diese Sachen hab ich heute noch und da gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen.
Letzte Woche bei Aldi dachte ich mir: Wenn sie noch was haben, nehm ich auch gleich was mit.
Hab mir die Handschuhe und ein Trikot gekauft.
Trikot 2* mal gewaschen und getragen= Reißverschluss kaputt= Mülltonne
Handschuhe 2 mal getragen= Naht aufgerissen= Mülltonne. 
Ich bestell jetzt meine Klamotten doch lieber wieder im Radladen oder Internet von führenden Herstellern.


Mfg Kalle


----------



## Pedalphil (25. April 2009)

Ich hab auch die erste Negativerfahrung gemacht
Die Pumpe ist kaputt.

Ich hatte einen Platten und musste das Hinterrad ausbauen und hab schlauch und Mantel abgerieben. War voll mit matsch und Steinchen.
Dann wollt ich schnell alles nochmal zusammenfuddeln zum Losfahren und dann isses auch passiert. Ansscheinds zu schnell gepumpt auf HI-P und die Pumpe wurde von innen zu heiß oder sonst was. Jedenfalls klemmt sie, kein Bewegen mehr möglich. Hab versucht die auseinander zu bauen, aber ich habs nid reparieren können.

Futsch.
Super hat einen halben Einsatz gehalten. Also entweder immer 2 mitnehmen oder langsam pumpen. 

Im Hela hab ich die gleiche Pumpe mit einer anderen Aufschrift für 9.99 gesehen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2009)

Tausch das Ding doch um, geht problemlos bei den Discountern.


----------



## bib_x (25. April 2009)

Muß man die Verpackung dazu noch haben oder geht das nur mit der Pumpe und dem Kassenbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2009)

..geht auch ohne verpackung !


----------



## Pedalphil (25. April 2009)

Ich wusste nicht das es auf sowas Garantie gibt.
Ich werds versuchen.


----------



## BBB27 (26. April 2009)

gehen die av schläuche auch bei 2.25er reifen ?? 

aufm pack steht nur bis 2.15


----------



## parkin457 (26. April 2009)

Habe einige Aldi Hosen jetzt im direkten Vergleich mit teureren Hosen benutzt. Das material ist nicht so schlecht. Nach mehreren Stunden fahren sind die Einsätze in teureren Hosen etwas besser, aber lohnt sich der Preisunterschied von bis zu  80,- ich meine nicht unbedingt.

Hemden, also meine geben die Feuchtigkeit recht gut ab. Hatte bisher wenig Probleme und, wenn ich die Händlerangaben vergleiche sind da auch  keine großen Materialunterschiede.

Ach ja, Aldi ist sehr kulant was die Rückgabe von defekter oder unbrauchbaren Artikel betrifft. Mit Reissverschlüßen bei Jogginghosen hatte ich auch Probleme. Wurden anstandslos zurückgenommen.


----------



## MEGATEC (26. April 2009)

parkin457 schrieb:


> Hemden, also meine geben die Feuchtigkeit recht gut ab. Hatte bisher wenig Probleme und, wenn ich die Händlerangaben vergleiche sind da auch keine großen Materialunterschiede.


 
*Ganz einfacher Test :*

(Vorraussetzung : bei allen Fahrten, selbe Strecke + selbe Temperatur)

Shirt vor Beginn der Tour wiegen - dann nach der Tour nochmal
Um so kleiner in % vom Gesamtgewicht die Gewichtszunahme ist, um so besser bringt das Shirt den Schweiß weg !

Ich hab mal letztes Jahr den Test gemacht und mir die Werte notiert, hier die Ergebnisse :
normales Baumwoll Shirt - Gewicht 1 = 215g / Gewicht 2 = 232g / *8%*
ALDI Shirt  - Gewicht 1 = 196g / Gewicht 2 = 208g / *6%*
VAUDE Shirt - Gewicht 1 = 182g / Gewicht 2 = 186,5g / *2,5%*

Probierts mal aus....


----------



## Pedalphil (26. April 2009)

"schatz was machst du da???" 
"ich wieg meine shirts ,nach was siehts denn aus?"


----------



## MEGATEC (26. April 2009)

Wenn ich nen Shirt für 50,- Euro kauf, will ich au wissen ob die 50,- Euro gut angelegt sind, denn schreiben kann man als Hersteller ja viel....


----------



## Wilkinssohn (27. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Shirt für 50,- Euro kauf, will ich au wissen ob die 50,- Euro gut angelegt sind, denn schreiben kann man als Hersteller ja viel....



Du hast bei deinem Supertest noch nicht die Luftfeuchtigkeit eingerechnet. Will dich ermutigen diesen Schritt auch noch zu tätigen, damit du weißt ob deine 3,50 gut angelegt sind. 

Mir reicht es bei der Aldi-Trikot-Frage ein relativ trockenes Trikot auf dem Körper zu tragen, damit ich mich nicht erkälte.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. April 2009)

Gegenfrage: wie überprüft Ihr denn ob Euer "tolles" Aldi Shirt den Schweiß wegbekommt ?
Auf der Sonntagsmittagrunde zur Eisdiele anhand wieviel Kugeln ihr schaft oder wie ?


----------



## mwulf (27. April 2009)

Es hängt denke ich auch etwas von der Person ab, die es trägt. Leute die viel schwitzen brauchen Leistungsfähigere Klamotten, wie Leute, die wenig schwitzen, insbesondre, wenn man noch einen Windstopper® wegen kaltem Fahrtwind trägt. Dementsprechend reicht dem einen die Discounterklamotten, der andere braucht halt Gore® & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parkin457 (27. April 2009)

MEGATEC

cool, du machst dir wirklich intensive Gedanken wie man an so etwas ran geht.

Ich habe beim Joggen, Biken und Drachenfliegen verglichen, nach welcher zeit spüre ich und vor allem wo zuerst Nässe und wie schnell verschwindest das Nässegefühl.

Mein Ergebnis war, dass die Unterschiede nicht sehr gravierend sind (vielleicht auch nur subjektives Empfinden)
Der Preis allerdings in keinem Verhältnis steht.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. April 2009)

parkin457 schrieb:


> MEGATEC
> 
> cool, du machst dir wirklich intensive Gedanken wie man an so etwas ran geht.
> 
> ...



Klar hängt es auch davon ab - aber es hängt zudem davon ab wieviel man fährt !
Ich schwitze wohl "mittelmäßig" (wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels vergleiche), aber auf der anderen Seite fahr ich recht viel : jede Woche stehen bei mir so 90 bis 130km mit ordentlich viel Höhenmetern auf dem Tacho .

Und da will ich einfach funktionierende Klamotten und nicht irgendwelche Sachen bei denen ich mich dauernd aufreg, das ich beim nächsten Singletrail bergab nen kalten Rücken bekomm!

Wenn man nur ab und an aufs Rad steigt um ne schöne Tour zu machen ist ALDI & Co OK - bei härterem + öfterem Einsatz + artgerechter Haltung erfüllen sie ihren Zweck nicht...


Und noch was nebenbei:
TSCHIBO macht doch immer Werbung das ihre Skiklamotten von renomierten Skischulen in den Alpen genutzt werden...

Wir waren in Arosa -Da war eine von den Skischulen mit denen Tschibo Werbung macht, das die ihr Zeug auch benutzen.
Frech wie ich bin mal einen Skilehrer bei ner längeren Gondelfahrt gefragt was er von den Jacken + Hosen hält die er an hat, welche Erfahrungen er gemacht hat ...
Erstaunliches Ergebniss : die Klammotten werden von nem renomierten Hersteller EXTRA aus hochwertigen Materialen gefertigt, sehen genauso aus wie TSCHIBO Artikel sind aber überhaupt nicht mit dem Ladenzeug vergleichbar..... 
Von welcher Firma das die Sachen sind wußte er nicht, aber der direkte Vergleich der TSCHIBO Sachen mit seinen hätte enorme Unterschiede ergeben - allein schon vom Gewicht...


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. April 2009)

Servus!
Ich habe mir im Herbst bei Hofer (=Aldi Ãsterreich) lange Bikehandschuhe gekauft. Ein Paar kostete â¬ 9,90. Somit habe ich mir gleich 3 Paar gekauft. Die kalte Jahreszeit ist vorbei. Ich habe diese Handschuhe zum Biken, Skitouren, SchneeballschieÃen, Schneeschieben und  Lifting (Arbeite manchmal in den Bergen) verwendet und bin zu folgenden Ergebnis gekommen: Super! Top QaulitÃ¤t. Sehr robust und hohe Lebensdauer. LÃ¤sst keinen Wind durch und sind dadurch sehr warm, sogar dann, wenn sie naÃ sind.
Vor allem die Lebensdauer hat mich Ã¼berrascht. Mit einem Paar hats mich im Herbst vom Plumsjoch recht heftig gschmissen - alle anderen Kleidungsteile ausser den Schuhen und den Socken waren komplett kaputt - die Handschuhe haben nach der Brezn nicht anders ausgesehen als vorher - was mich sehr verwundert hat. Selbst die Verwendung bei Skitouren hat den Dingern nicht geschadet.
Ich hatte nur einmal einen Handschuh, der in Punkto Passform besser war. Der war aber nach 3 Monaten kaputt und hat Ã¼ber â¬ 80,- gekostet.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma das die Sachen sind wußte er nicht, aber der direkte Vergleich der TSCHIBO Sachen mit seinen hätte enorme Unterschiede ergeben - allein schon vom Gewicht...



Kaum zu glauben, da speziell Schianzughersteller ihren Namen auf ihr Produkt innen, außen und überall rauf drucken - ... gerade bei Schischulen, damit deren Kunden sehen, wie das gute Zeug heißt.
Es macht bei normalen Schiklamotten keinen Sinn, mit dem Gewicht zu knausern, da man vor lauter sportlichkeit immer mit dem Lift rauf fährt. Ich habe auch keinen der mir bekannten und renomierten Schischulanzugherstellern wie Spyder, Phenix und Frencys mit Gewichtsangaben für ihre Produkte gesehen. Macht bei Schifahren keinen Sinn.

Sinn macht Gewichtsreduktion beim Skitourensport. Es gibt aber auch in diesem Sport Spezialfirmen, wie etwa Skinfit, die dieses Klientel bestens versorgen.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Es macht bei normalen Schiklamotten keinen Sinn, mit dem Gewicht zu knausern, da man vor lauter sportlichkeit immer mit dem Lift rauf fährt.



Wer z.B. einmal in seinem Leben Freeride Ski oder Snowboard gefahren ist,eine Skiwanderung oder Bergwanderung im Winter gemacht hat ( wobei er vorher in einem langen Aufstieg den Berg erklommen hat ) weis warum das Gewicht eine nicht zu unterschätzende Komponente ist und man um jedes Gramm das man nicht mit hochschleppen muß, froh ist 
Und das eine Jacke die über Monate täglich & intensiv genutzt und getragen wird, sicher mit ebensolchen Atributen wie Top Funktion und geringem Gewicht aufwarten muß, ist wohl glaub klar. 
Aber frag doch einfach mal die Skilehrer der Arosa Bergschulen - die erzählen es Dir gerne 

Nimm mal eine MAMMUT, LASE KJUS oder SPYDER Jacke in die Hand und zum Vergleich eine Discounter - dann weist Du von was ich rede... 
Davon wieviel die Jacke noch schwerer wird, weil sie sich bei schlechter Funktion mit Nässe und Feuchtigkeit vollsaugt, möcht ich nun gar nicht anfangen..

Und die Aussage zu den ALDI Winterhandschuhen kann ich nur bestätigen - siehe mein erstes Posting!


----------



## chrisNOM (27. April 2009)

also ich bin von meinen letztens gekauften Aldi Shirt voll überzeugt, gut waren erst 2 Touren aber besser hätte es nicht sein können.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. April 2009)

zwei Touren ????


Reden wir in nem halben Jahr nochmal drüber wenn das Shirt mal mehr als 1000km, ne ordentliche Alpentour oder die Sommerhitze mit 35°C gesehen hat


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Nimm mal eine MAMMUT, LASE KJUS oder SPYDER Jacke in die Hand und zum Vergleich eine Discounter - dann weist Du von was ich rede...


Ich geb dir recht, wenn man den Preis nicht in Betracht zieht. Auch wenn das Material und die Verarbeitung top ist, stimmt Preis/Leistung nicht. Wenn jemand im Winter eine Woche auf den Brettern steht, reicht es meist aus.
Ich verwende das Zeug wirklich viel, habe im Schitourensport fast nur Mammut und Skinfit, aber es gibt immer wieder Dinge von z.B. Aldi, die mit diesen Produkten mithalten und auch übertreffen können. Deshalb würde ich nicht generell bei Aldi Kleidung kaufen, aber auch nicht generell nicht dort einkaufen.
Meine Kernaussage: Es kann sich durchaus auszahlen auch einmal bei Aldi in den Prospekt zu sehen und sich dort was kaufen. Manchmal muß man es einfach nur probieren und das fällt bei den Preisen von Aldi nicht schwer.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Manchmal muß man es einfach nur probieren und das fällt bei den Preisen von Aldi nicht schwer.



Das ist es ja: Man kauft ja nicht ein Paar Handschuhe statt für 40Euro für nur 30Euro, sondern die kosten nur 1/10 oder 1/20 der Markensachen.

Wenn ich dann wirklich der Meinung bin, das Zeug taugt mir nicht, dann habe ich nicht viel Verlust gemacht.

Ich möchte nicht wissen (obwohl, eigentlich schon), wieviele ihre Midprice Markensachen mit Mängeln (Naht auf, Reißverschluß hinüber) entweder zurückbringen oder verärgert weiterbenutzen, weil die zum Wegwerfen zu teuer waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (28. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Naht auf, Reißverschluß hinüber


Auch  wenn jetzt ein paar lachen werden: Ich habe deshalb einen Nähkurs gemacht. Ich kanns zwar immer noch nicht wirklich, aber kleine Beschädigungen krieg ich recht gut hin. Bei meiner Windstopperjacke hab ich ne Schneiderin um 20,- Euronen den Reißverschluß tauschen lassen - ne neue hätte sicher mehr gekostet.
Bei den heutigen Preisen wird reparieren auch wieder interessant.


----------



## Luporinski (28. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Auch  wenn jetzt ein paar lachen werden: Ich habe deshalb einen Nähkurs gemacht.


----------



## KaiservonChina (28. April 2009)

Wenn ich selbst auch schon die Nähnadel gezogen habe, nachdem ich die Aldihandschuhe gekauft hatte


----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2009)




----------



## Pedalphil (22. Juni 2009)

hi

wollte mal kurz berichten

aldi minipumpe 1mal durchn regen 
kaputt , beim pumpen kaputt gegangen

aldi satteltasche  
900km
tasche kaputt
unten boden rausgerissen

aldi unterhose is bis jetzt ok
aldi radhose auch ok


----------



## mike49 (22. Juni 2009)

Jo, die Klamotten sind eigentlich immer ganz ok, der Rest ist Schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parkin457 (23. Juni 2009)

Pumpe, hatte ich da gleich ist aber kein Problem tauscht Aldi doch gleich aus oder um.

Tasche, ist mir auch eine Niete ausgerissen, habs mit einer Unterlegscheibe wieder eingenietet.


----------



## Pedalphil (23. Juni 2009)

ne bei mir is der komplette unterboden rausgerissen
da is nix mit flicken


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mich bei Lidl mit Rad-Trikots eingedeckt, zählt das auch?

Eins davon hatte ich bei der Vätternrundan dieses Jahr an, es hat seinen Zweck hervorragend erfüllt. Reichen 15 Stunden als Test?


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Juni 2009)

Mit den Aldi-Unterhosen hab ich mich vor ein paar Wochen auch eingedeckt, nachdem die vom vorigen Jahr keinerlei Probleme gemacht hat. Für 5,- das Stück echt gutes Zeug. 

Achja, meine Topeack Satteltasche ist ebenfalls nach ca. 1000 km ausgerissen. Jetzt hat Deuter mal ne Chance bekommen


----------



## Pedalphil (25. Juni 2009)

> Reichen 15 Stunden als Test


 
wenn man davon ausgeht das du das trikot 15 stunden am stück anhattest (so hab ich das jetzt verstanden), ist das ja ziemlich nichts-sagend.

was soll da passieren ?

erst wenn mans zisch mal an und auszieht, die reisverschlüsse benutzt hat und es ein paar mal gewaschen hat sieht man obs das geld wirklich wert war


----------



## AntaresH (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo

also die Mountainbikehose mit der Unterhose ist wirklich klasse..für den Preis eine sehr gute Sache...alles was jedoch Reißverschluss hat kaufe ich nicht beim Aldi oder Lidl..die gehen nach kurzer Zeit immer kaputt...da hab ich nur noch Sachen von Vaude und Gore-Bike....


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Juni 2009)

Meine erste Aldi Winterhose habe ich vor ca. 4 jahren gekauft. farbe irgendwie gelb / schwarz.

Hat eine Saison gehalten, taugte danach nur noch als lappen für die KFZ Reparatur. Somit: 6-

ABER: Alle anderen Aldi Klamotten, die später kamen, waren komplett anders. Ich habe mir gleich zwei Winterhosen gekauft, mit und ohne träger (die mit dem eingenähten Sitzpolster). In Schwarz, mit refelektierenden Nähten. Beide trage ich im Winter super gerne, AUCH beim Langlauf, weil die einfach super bequem und funktionell sind. Vorne Wind- und Wasserabweisend, und hinten eher durchlässiger (Stretch). Die Winterhose ohne Träger hat auch schon mal einen bösen Sturz mitgemacht, und ich bin überzeugt das die einiges von meinem linken Knie abgehalten hat. Sieht man Ihr leider auch jetzt an ... 

Fazit Winterklamotten: Inklusive der Winterhandschuhe sind diese "preisgünstigen" Aldi Fahrradsachen top. Unschlagbar und funktionell im Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis. Note 1

Sommerklamotten:

Die Bike Unterhosen mit Sitzpolster, die es separat zu kaufen gibt, sind absolut ihr Geld wert. Zeigt mir bitte den MESSBAREN Unterschied zu einer Gonso Unterhose (die im Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis noch mithalten kann, da unteres Preisniveau).

BikeHosen (mit und ohne Unterhose). Die mitgelieferten Unterhosen sind lala. Ich fahre diese zwar oft genug, aber es gibt bestimmt bessere. Aber nicht für diesen Preis, inklusive der Überhose.

Die Überhosen sind OK. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wo hier für manche das Problem ist. Klar, die Passform mag vielleicht nicht die Beste sein, und auch Ihre aktuelle Plazierung in der Top Ten der modischen Bekleidung haben Sie wohl knapp verpasst... . Aber Sie erfüllen Ihren Zweck, und das sang und klanglos seit mind 2 -3 Jahren, und wenns wärmer wird (wie jetzt ) dann für 200 - 250km und 2500hm pro Woche.

Die Belüftung der Hosen könnte ein wenig besser sein - aber stört mich nicht wirklich, bei dem Preis. Wie sage ich immer so schön zu meinen Kollegen in Bezug auf Regenjacken: Ob man von innen oder aussen nass wird, ist egal. Hauptsache warm und man kühlt nicht aus ...

Mag auch sein das man im Alter nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll ist, obwohl man es sich ja im Gegensatz zu jungen Jahren gerade jetzt leisten könnte.

Daher Note für Aldi Sommerhosen: 2

Aldi Luftpumpe, Satteltaschen, Gepäcktaschen, Werkzeugtaschen, Tachos, Fahrradlampen, Sommerhandschuhe etc.:
Alles ausprobiert (Frau, Kinder & ich) und mit überall dem gleichen Ergebnis: In die Tonne treten. Diese Sachen halten alle keine Saison durch. Laberig, unstabil, Materialschwächen. Nur für diejeniegen zu empfehlen, die diese Utensilien ab und zu mal gebrauchen wollen. Und das nur mit Abstrichen, den die Luftpumpe ist mir gleich bem ersten vorgang gebrochen. Nicht umgetauscht, Deckel auf und zu. Note: 5

M.E. kann man hier in endlose Diskussionen verfallen (wie hier z.B. ). Ich persönlich schliesse mich hier den Befürwortern an, und Teile deren Meinung das die Klamotten allgemein brauchbar und funktionell sind. 
Und das ich auch lieber für den gesparten betrag mir andere sachen wie richtig gute Fahrradlampen kaufe ...

Vielleicht gehe ich die Sache auch lässiger an als andere hier, die schon eher in der Sparte "Vollprofis" unterwegs sind. Und das wir uns nicht missverstehen: Bei mir im Schrank tummeln sich auch so Sachen wie Pearl Izumi und Gore. Wobei ich bei diesen leider so keinen richtig gefühlten Unterschied zu den "Billig-" Klamotten bemerke ...


----------



## raccoon78 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir beim letzten "Schwung" Radsocken bei Aldi geholt und ärgere mich tierisch nur 2 paar genommen zu haben, die sind klasse. 
Allerdings ist es immer so eine Sache die richtigen Größen zu erwischen, in der Regel ist recht schnell nur noch xxxxs und xxxxl zu bekommen (sonst hätte ich wohl schon mehr ausprobiert)


----------



## DrecksBecks (25. Juni 2009)

mit Zeug laufen nicht mal Asylbewerber rum1


----------



## smarsh (25. Juni 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> mit Zeug laufen nicht mal Asylbewerber rum1



Bist Du sicher? Wenn ich einen sehe, frag ich ihn mal, ob er tatsächlich ohne Zeug unterwegs ist.
Hach ja.... was wären die Foren nur ohne solche hochqualifizierten Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atze_md (25. Juni 2009)

smarsh schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Wenn ich einen sehe, frag ich ihn mal, ob er tatsächlich ohne Zeug unterwegs ist.
> Hach ja.... was wären die Foren nur ohne solche hochqualifizierten Beiträge



Ein rosaroter ponyhof!^^


----------



## astral67 (25. Juni 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> mit Zeug laufen nicht mal Asylbewerber rum1



Pflegst Du eigentlich Deine Neurose mit Deinen Postings oder therapierst Du Dich damit?


----------



## Sera (15. September 2009)

Ab dem 21.9 gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder Bike Klamotten. U.a. Helmuntermütze, Softshelljacken und -hosen, Handschuhe, etc.
Mehr unter http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo21-kw3909.htm


----------



## sgd1953 (15. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die Unterhemden was taugen?

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14481.htm


----------



## wartool (15. September 2009)

sgd1953 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die Unterhemden was taugen?
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14481.htm



Ich persönlich empfinde die Dinger als schrecklich.. der Schnitt des letzen Jahres war müll - außerdem "klebt" die winddichte Frontpartie beim schwitzen ehlendig an meiner Brust und meinem Wanzt... also ne Kaufempfehlung kann ich da nicht geben!


----------



## Matze L.E. (15. September 2009)

wann ist aldi-nord dran? lidl&co haben ja auch immer mal was im programm, aber ich verpass es irgendwie grundsätzlich.


----------



## sgd1953 (15. September 2009)

Okay,danke


----------



## xrated (15. September 2009)

Die hatten früher mal echt tolle Unterhemden aber dieses Windstopperzeug ist großer Mist. Windschutz gehört als äußerste Schicht und nicht am Körper.


----------



## *Holdi* (15. September 2009)

sgd1953 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die Unterhemden was taugen?
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14481.htm


 
Die erste Serie vor ein paar Jahren, waren eigentlich nicht schlecht. Hatten vorne auch die doppelt Frontpartie (innen Mesh-Material und außen sehr enger Stoff als Windschutz) und auf der Rückseite aber Mesh-Material. Dies war sehr angenehm zu tragen. Die Serie vom letzten Jahr, hatte auf der Rückseite aber normaler Stoff, der nicht so atmungsaktiv war. 
Der Halsausschnitt fällt sehr groß aus, so das eventuell bei sehr gebeugter Fahrt, Wind von oben durchbläst.
Vergleichbar mit den Unterhemden von Craft natürlich nicht, aber ist auch eine andere Preisklasse.

LG Holdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2009)

Bin gespannt wie die Überschuhe sind, mal wieder was neues im Programm. Und hoffentlich sind die langen Shirts richtige Winterware und nicht nur wieder aus Sommerstoff mit langem Arm...


----------



## parkin457 (16. September 2009)

Hallo Matze,

geht mir manch mal auch so, aber is kein Problem einfach Aldi anmailen, die schicken dir dann Nachschub an eine Filiale in deiner Nähe

Frank


----------



## Airwave (16. September 2009)

Die Unterhemden letztes Jahr waren grausam:
der Schnitt ist wie ein Kartoffelsack, also nix von wegen eng anliegend und der Stoff fühlte sich sehr billig an. Imo rausgeworfenes Geld.

Die Hosen hatten eine ähnlich schlechte Paßform.

Die Socken find ich aber top, tragen sich sehr angenehm, transportieren den Schweiss gut und sehen nach 1 Jahr immer noch nicht abgenutzt aus.


----------



## ZJGuy (16. September 2009)

sgd1953 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die Unterhemden was taugen?
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14481.htm



Ja,

pflichte den Statements über die Unterhemden hier bei.

Habe die gerade diese Woche wieder ausprobiert, und irgendwie ist das Hemd vom letzten Jahr nicht besser geworden ... 

Sehr "lockerer, weiter" Schnitt, und damit nicht wirklich brauchbar. Der Rückenschweiss wird kaum abgeleitet (da Hemd nicht anliegt), Montag kurz auf dem Bike gesessen und natürlich geschwitzt, und seit Montag abend nun Lendenschmerzen und leichter Hexenschuss ...

Genau dagegen sollen die Funktionsunterhemden eigentlich arbeiten - so wie die Sommer Funktionsunterhemden von Lidl (Angebot vom Sommer). Die sind wirklich gut, aber ohne Ärmel. Somit nichts für den Winter.

Kauf dir für den Winter lieber welche von Craft ...

Die Winterhosen vom Aldi finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Allerdings sollte man die eine Grösse kleiner nehmen, sonst hängen dir die angeformten Kniepartien an den Unterschenkeln.

Warm, winddicht & aktmungsaktiv sind die Hosen auf jeden Fall, da werde ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder eine holen (die von vor 2 Jahren hat den letzen Crash & Rutsch auf Asphalt nicht überlebt ...)

Die Handschuhe muss ich mir auch mal wieder ansehen. Falls die nicht so schlabberig sind, sind die fürs Biken oder fürn Langlauf nicht schlecht.

Gruss


----------



## Easy (16. September 2009)

Ist der Preis für die 300ml-Dose WD-40 für 2,69 gut? Kenn mich da nicht so aus, weiß nur, dass Caramba schw...teuer ist.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14464.htm


----------



## Schildbürger (16. September 2009)

Nicht alles von Aldi ist brauchbar. Ich habe auch viele Laufsachen von denen fürs Biken gekauft.
Hier ein Bild von mir in "Aldi-"Winterkluft:



- Softshelljake
- Winterlaufhose
- Handschuhe
Für den Preis sind die Sachen OK, ich habe noch eine zweite Garnitur.
Ansonsten hoffe ich das meine BW-"Winter-" Stiefel noch eine Weile halten. 
Unter der Laufhose trage ich eine kurze Radlerhose mit Polster.

Anprobieren, wenn es passt ist es gut, wenn nicht zurückbringen, bei Aldi kein Problem.

Die hiesigen Bikeshops sind nicht willig mir (teure) Protektorenhosen zur Anprobe zu bestellen, die ich auch kaufen möchte!
" Wenn wir die -für Sie- bestellen, müssen sie die auch nehmen..."
Und wenn die nicht passt? HALLO??? Merken die noch was?
Und die Katze in Sack kaufe ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joceVB (16. September 2009)

möchte mich mit den handschuhe eindecken, gehen die auch fürs skifahren?

und was ist so toll an den socken? man bekommt im laden 3 paar socken für 6 und die sind nicht vom aldi sondern von nike, adidas oder puma!


----------



## Pedalphil (16. September 2009)

Die Sochen sind dick. Also rubbeln sich nicht so schnell durch.
Schweistransport ist ok. Preis für vergleichbare socken geht 6-9 eus

Ich find die Socken gut.
Aber Aldi hat immer 50% / 50 %       ******** und brauchbar.

Ich will mir die Softshelljacke , die Hose und eventuell die Handschuhe kaufen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die hiesigen Bikeshops sind nicht willig mir (teure) Protektorenhosen zur Anprobe zu bestellen, die ich auch kaufen möchte!
> " Wenn wir die -für Sie- bestellen, müssen sie die auch nehmen..."
> Und wenn die nicht passt? HALLO??? Merken die noch was?
> Und die Katze in Sack kaufe ich nicht!




Tja, ein "Hoch" auf die ach so tollen Local Dealer!:kotz:

Bestell die Hosen doch in 2-3 Größen online, da kannste auch zurückschicken!


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2009)

sgd1953 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die Unterhemden was taugen?
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14481.htm


 
Da empfielt es sich auf die Skiunterwäsche zu warten. Die habe ich den ganzen letzten Winter zum Biken getragen. War immer angenehm und schön warm


----------



## fifty1 (19. September 2009)

Also
Kann man jetzt als Fazit sagen, dass die Klamotten jedes Jahr anders sind und man eigentlich garnix über die Tauglichkeit der jetzt angebotenen Kleidung sagen kann?

Werde mir alles 1x kaufen. Für das Geld kann man ja nicht soo viel falsch machen. Wenn sich mein Konto wieder vom Kauf des neuen Bikes erholt hat besorge ich mir richtig gute Klamotten.

MFG Manuel


----------



## domineque (21. September 2009)

Grad groß bei eingekauft bei Aldi

Langarmtrikot für 7,99 voll Ok. Nur der Bauchbereich ist etwas weit aber für den Preis immernoch Top

Winterhose bin sehr überrascht, Passt wie angegossen und diesmal sitzt das sitzpolster auch richtig gut. Hat einmal eine Aldi Radlerhose und hab fas gekotzt....

Djie Softschelljacke ist auch Ok für 15,99

Handschuhe sind fürn Müll

Überschuhe nicht so der bringer, aber zum runterrudern für auf die Arbeit auch geeignet.

Auf die grössen kann man sich bekanntlicher weise nicht verlassen. Hab von allem zwei größen gekauft und meine holde bringt dann alles unpassende wieder zurück.

PS: Bin schlank am Bauch und kann finde das es diesesmal geht mit der Bauchfreiheit um vergleich zu den kesselschürzen der letzten Jahre.
Im Winter soll es schließlich einfach funktionieren. Im Sommer fahr ich dann aber doch lieber meine Marken Trikots und Hosen die richtig sitzen.

Hoff ich konnt etwas Helfen


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

domineque schrieb:


> Winterhose bin sehr überrascht, Passt wie angegossen und diesmal sitzt das sitzpolster auch richtig gut.



Wie gross faellt die Hose denn aus?


----------



## yamann (21. September 2009)

Hallo!
Frage -> gibts dieses Jahr eigentlich die Winterhosen mit Träger oder war das nur ein Fake von Aldi?
Habe heute seit Geschäftsöffnung 5 Filialen in Kempten und Umgebung abgeklappert und  k e i n e  Filiale hatte Trägerhosen in  k e i n e r  Größe vorrätig.
Das riecht doch stark nach Kundenverarschung.
Selbst in der Filiale an der ich bei Ladenöffnung war, waren keine Trägerhosen da, sprich können also auch nicht einfach vergriffen sein.
Denke das ist ein Fall für die örtliche Verbraucherberatung.


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

yamann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage -> gibts dieses Jahr eigentlich die Winterhosen mit Träger oder war das nur ein Fake von Aldi?
> Habe heute seit Geschäftsöffnung 5 Filialen in Kempten und Umgebung abgeklappert und  k e i n e  Filiale hatte Trägerhosen in  k e i n e r  Größe vorrätig.
> Das riecht doch stark nach Kundenverarschung.
> ...




Aeh, Traegerhosen hatten die aber diesmal gar nicht im Programm, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die gab es bei LIDL...


----------



## jastone (21. September 2009)

yamann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage -> gibts dieses Jahr eigentlich die Winterhosen mit Träger oder war das nur ein Fake von Aldi?
> Habe heute seit Geschäftsöffnung 5 Filialen in Kempten und Umgebung abgeklappert und  k e i n e  Filiale hatte Trägerhosen in  k e i n e r  Größe vorrätig.
> Das riecht doch stark nach Kundenverarschung.
> ...



Schau doch mal auf das Angebot. Da steht nichts von Trägerhosen...
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_14484.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (21. September 2009)

Die Hosen fallen größer aus.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2009)

Hab mir nur die Überschuhe mitgenommen. 
Handschuhe => zu dick
Langarmtrikot => für Winter wie befürchtet zu dünn
Jacke => diesmal wieder mit komplett winddurchlässigem Rücken, unbrauchbar, Wind zieht überall rein, man kühlt aus (wie bei der Lidl Jacke)
Hose => ohne Träger, hab eh noch die von letztem Jahr (mit Trägern) und die von Lidl vor ein paar Wochen.

Fazit: 
Kaum sind mal wirklich sinnvolle Verbesserungen in die Teile eingeflossen (zB. Rückenteil ebenfalls Softshell bei der Jacke), werden sie beim nächsten Produktionslauf oftmals wieder rausgenommen.
Eine fortlaufende Verbesserung in der Kollektion ist da nicht erkennbar.
Ebenso gabs vor 4-5 Jahren mal Bikeshorts, die hat man auch nie wieder gesehen, ähnlich die Trinkrucksäcke.
Wenn man nicht hunderte Euro für Premium-Marken ausgeben will, muß man schon bei geeigneter Discounterware zugreifen, auch wenn evtl. gerade noch kein Bedarf ansteht. Denn die kommende Kollektion kann schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (21. September 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade eine Hose gekauft, war um 11 da, aber es war schon fast alles weg. Bei den Damensachen fällt zumindest die Hose etwas kleiner aus und das Sitzpolster finde ich etwas groß. Die Hose sieht vom Material und vom Reissverschluss her irgendwie genauso aus, wie die vom Stadtler. Die Jacke hatte ich mal kurz spontan anprobiert (weil es immer Leute gibt, die alles rausreissen, anprobieren und anstatt es wieder einzupacken einfach nur hinschmeissen.  ), die Ärmel sind sogar mir zu kurz. 
Mal schaun, wie sich die Hose dann beim Fahren schlägt.


----------



## Bunnyking (21. September 2009)

ich habe mir gerade die Handschuhe geholt, da meine alten jetzt schon 2 jahre auf dem Buckel haben.... Tun´s vollkommen in der übergangszeit, fürn Winter sind die eh nix....


----------



## Asatru (21. September 2009)

Die kaufen wie die bekloppten. 12Uhr habe ich noch die Überschuhe incl. Mütze sowie noch ein Unterhemd bekommen.

Rest war ausverkauft.


----------



## tesa (21. September 2009)

War heute um 8 Uhr dort. Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, was in die Rentner fährt, wenns mal was bei Aldi gibt 

Hab mir nur 2 Softshelljacken geholt. War mit der vom letzten Jahr sehr zufrieden, die war winddicht und das Klima war auch ok. Passform war wie üblich eher auf Bierbauch ausgelegt, aber hielt sich in Grenzen. 

Die diesjährigen scheinen ähnlich geschnitten zu sein. Leider gabs in meinem Aldi als kleinste Variante die 50er-Version. Was denken sich die? Wer denkt an Biker vom Typus Contador? Passform ist jedenfalls wieder ok, wenn auch wieder mit Bierbauchdepot, der Stoff fühlt sich angenehm an. Ich glaub, für den Preis sind die Dinger ok. Allerdings werde ich eine von den beiden zurückbringen, 50 fällt doch viel größer aus als ich dachte. Oder will sie einer von euch?


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

War eben in der Kampfzone. Um Gottes Willen, was ist denn in die Aldi-Kundschaft gefahren? Das war ja fast 'ne Strassenschlacht!

Hab mir grad noch so mit letzter Kraft eine Hose in meiner Groesse geschnappt sowie ein Paar Handschuhe und die Ueberschuh/Muetze-Kombination.

Ergebnis:



Ich habe mir die *Hose* in 48 gekauft. "Normale" Groesse ist bei mir 50, deshalb hab ich mir aufgrund der Hinweise von vorhin die 48er gekauft, in der Erwartung, dass die groesser ausfaellt. Passt wie angegossen! Ich haette ja gerne mal die 50er zum Vergleich anprobiert, aber da waren die ganzen Rentner heute Morgen wohl schneller am Wuehltisch...
Die *Handschuhe* habe ich vor Ort anprobiert und war ueberrascht, dass ich trotz meiner eher kleinen Haende doch Groesse 9 (=zweitgroesste Version!) nehmen musste. Was machen da erst die Leute, die groessere Pranken haben? Bei Groesse 10 war bei Aldi jedenfalls das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht... Qualitaet der Handschuhe ist fuer den laecherlichen Preis mehr als gut. Die Lidl-Handschuhe uebrigens, die es neulich gab, waren da etwas schlechter (und sahen dazu noch richtig uebel aus).
Doppel-Kombination *Ueberschuhe/Muetze*: Warum Aldi die beiden Teile nicht separat anbietet, weiss wohl nur deren Marketing-Abteilung. Gebraucht haette ich lediglich die Muetze. Die ist in Ordnung! Die Ueberschuhe brauche ich eigentlich nicht, habe sie aber trotzdem mal probehalber "installiert". Heilige Jungfrau! Was soll das denn? Ich habe in meinen Fahrrad-Schuhen Groesse 42 (also eher kleine Fuesse), und die Ueberschuhe sollen laut Aufdruck fuer 42-44 sein. Mit meinen halbhohen Tretern kam ich da nur unter Aufbringen saemtlicher Kenntnisse aus dem weit zurueck liegenden Sexualkunde-Unterricht rein. Mit Vaseline waere es uebrigens etwas leichter gegangen... Ok, dann halt ein zweiter Versuch mit meinen flachen Shimano-Schuhen. Obwohl ich darin ein elfenhaftes Fuesschen mache, passte der Ueberschuh auch hier nur "gerade so". Da kann ich  auch gleich ein Kondom benutzen (deshalb nennt man die Dinger wohl auch "Ueberzieher", mal nebenbei bemerkt).

So weit, so gut...


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2009)

Kann man überzähliges eigentlich in einer beliebigen Filiale zurückgeben oder muss das die sein in der man das Zeug gekauft hat?


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann man überzähliges eigentlich in einer beliebigen Filiale zurückgeben oder muss das die sein in der man das Zeug gekauft hat?



Immer nur in der Filiale, wo es gekauft wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2009)

danke für di einfo


----------



## cdF600 (21. September 2009)

Die Socken und die Unterhemden sind ok!
Den Rest fand ich diesmal ziemlich übel!


----------



## Easy (21. September 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Immer nur in der Filiale, wo es gekauft wurde.



Neeee, ich habe die Sachen auch schon in anderen Filialen zurückgebracht

Die Bike-Klamotten waren ziemlich bescheiden, habe dann bei den WD40-Dosen zugegriffen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2009)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> I die Ärmel sind sogar mir zu kurz.



Witzig, mir sind die Ärmel eher zu lang. Ist aber weniger schlimm als zu kurz. Für den Preis ist´s okay.


----------



## phiju (21. September 2009)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann man überzähliges eigentlich in einer beliebigen Filiale zurückgeben oder muss das die sein in der man das Zeug gekauft hat?



Du kannst in jeglicher Aldi Filiale umtauschen.


----------



## Oshiki (21. September 2009)

Sry - zu langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nice983 (21. September 2009)

Also ich hab mich jetzt auch mal mit Softshell-Jacke und Hose ausgestattet und denke das Preis/Leistung absolut i.O geht. Passform der Hose ist super, die Jacke hat leichte Bierbauchreserven. 
Ich werde die Sachen mal testen wenn die Temperaturen mal richtig runter gehen.


----------



## FranzJosStrauf (21. September 2009)

Das Zeug zieht kein Harzler freiwillig an!


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

FranzJosStrauf schrieb:


> Das Zeug zieht kein Harzler freiwillig an!



Schon klar...

PS: Meinst Du eigentlich Einwohner eines bekannten Mittelgebirges oder Empfaenger von ALGII? Fuer Letztere solltest Du sicherheitshalber noch ein "t" kaufen...


----------



## bastelfreak (21. September 2009)

Off-Topic:

Ich nehme ein "A" und möchte lösen. Bockwurst?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. September 2009)

Hallo, ich wohne im Osten und hab leider kein Aldi SÃ¼d...
kann mir evtl jemand das mÃ¼tzen/Ãberschuhset besogen am besten in 45â47?
WÃ¤re echt klasse. danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2009)

Ich hab noch andere, schon getestete, Radklamomtten von Aldi und für den Preis kann man sich nicht beschweren.

Ist schon klar das nur Aldis MArktmacht diese Preise zulässt und Händler da nicht mithalten können aber als Student kann ich mir das ruhigen Gewissens kaufen.

Wenn man das Geld hat kann man sich ja ruihg das Markenzeug kaufen und sich dabei gut fühlen. 

Klar gibt's hochwertigere Sachen die auch ihren Preis haben aber gerade bei simpleren Sachen wie Trikots und Innenhosen sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zu manchen wesentlich teureren Markenprodukten.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2009)

Was 20x teurer ist muß nicht zwangsläufig 20x so gut sein!

Schaut man sich die Preise für eine Premium Jacke oder Hose an, geht das schnell mal auf die 200-300Eu pro Stück.

Meckern könnte man über die Discountersachen, wenn Jacke/Hose so 50-80Eu kosten würden. Aber so, bei dem Preis....

Man muß halt schauen, ob einem die Ware grundsätzlich passt, was bei asketischen Modellathleten häufig an den Größen "klein+dick" scheitert. 
Oder die Funktionalität ist wieder eine Klasse schlechter als die vorangegangene Kollektion (nur vorne Softshell, hinten "Polen offen", Hosenpolster bei dem Sommerhosen ca. 5cm zu weit vorne).


----------



## AntaresH (21. September 2009)

Habe mir auch das Set mit der Mütze geholt...wie immer Preis leistung sehr gut...


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

Ob hier wie so oft einfach nur umgelabelt wurde? Die Muetze sieht (abgesehen vom Logo) zumindest mal so aus, wie die hier von einem bekannten Markenhersteller:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=15383

Die kostet bei Erwin mal grad ihre 30 Taler...


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2009)

Gerade mal die Überschuhe probiert (Gr "47" LOL), ich hab 43.
Man muß ziemlich zerren und rupfen, bis die Dinger dran sind.
Wie man sich einsaut, wenn man die schlammverkrustet wieder auszieht, kann man sich vorstellen.
Größter Nachteil: in der Mitte vorne ist eine Naht, durch die man fast durchschauen kann. Was das bei Nässe bedeutet, ist ebenfalls leicht auszumalen.
Fazit: wer ne kleine Schuhgröße hat und nur bei Trockenheit fährt, kann damit wohl was anfangen. Im Winter ist es aber nicht nur kalt und dunkel, sondern vor allem nass und schlammig auf den Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (21. September 2009)

Bei meinen Überschuhen sind die Nähte vorn in Ordnung. Das ist schon komisch. Die Überschuhe sind viel zu klein und der Rest der Klamotten ist viel zu groß. Allerdings mach ich mir bei den Überschuhen sorgen um das Gummiband.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2009)

windchill schrieb:


> Bei meinen Überschuhen sind die Nähte vorn in Ordnung.



Bei mir auch, aber halt die mal gegen das Licht und zieh etwas daran, so als ob der Schuh die Dinger auseinander spannt...


----------



## camatech (21. September 2009)

ich sehe das ähnlich wie enrgy, für die Kurse kann man keine Top-Ware verlangen. War heute um 8.15Uhr in Aachen bei Aldi und musste mich ebenfalls mit der etwas älteren Gesellschaft um einen Platz am Wühltisch prügeln. Die haben gekauft wie die wilden und in kürzester Zeit alles auseinander gerupft 
Konnte dann aber unter Einsatz meines Lebens noch ne Hose, ein Trikot und ne Jacke ergattern. Hatte die Jacke auch im letzten Jahr und bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Wie gesagt, 3 Teile gekauft für 34, da kann man nicht das Non Plus Ultra erwarten, aber ich denke da wir in meiner Region kaum Polarkälte bekommen sollte das schon passen!


----------



## itsadream (21. September 2009)

windchill schrieb:


> Bei meinen Überschuhen sind die Nähte vorn in Ordnung. Das ist schon komisch. Die Überschuhe sind viel zu klein und der Rest der Klamotten ist viel zu groß. Allerdings mach ich mir bei den Überschuhen sorgen um das Gummiband.



Komisch, ich find die Überschuhe viel zu gross.
Hab Schuhgröße 42 und mit die Version 42-44 gekauft. Reinschlüpfen ist eng; aber die Sachen sind viel zu Lang. Ich werd sie wohl zurück bringen.


----------



## ilex (21. September 2009)

die Nähte der Mütze scheinen ziemlich aufzutragen. Läßt sich das Ding bequem unter einem normal fest auf dem Haupt sitzendem Helm benutzen?


----------



## 2Dirty (21. September 2009)

Konnte die Radlerhose + Trikot heute schon testen und die Sachen haben sich super geschlagen. Windstopper wirkt, unter den Klamotten ist alles sehr trocken, auch nach ne ordentlichen Haldentour^^


----------



## Luporinski (21. September 2009)

ilex schrieb:


> die Nähte der Mütze scheinen ziemlich aufzutragen. Läßt sich das Ding bequem unter einem normal fest auf dem Haupt sitzendem Helm benutzen?



Hab beim Test unter meinem Bell Variant keine Probleme festgestellt. War aber nur ein kurzer Test zuhause und keine laengere Ausfahrt. Dafuer war es noch zu warm draussen


----------



## AntaresH (22. September 2009)

HAllo

also die Mütze fährt sich unter den Helm gut...war halt auch nur eine kurze Strecken...

die Überziehen gehen gut über meine Schuhe Gr.42...vorne habe ich auch keine dünne Naht oder so..nur denke ich mal, das der Gummi unten nicht lange halten wird..

trotzdem sollte man sich für das Geld...12,95 für Mütze und Überzieher nicht beschweren...gerade für den Übergang zum Winter hin sind die Sachen doch recht gut...die ganze Motzerei nervt...kauft euch doch einfach teure Sachen..versteh ich nicht...was habt ihr denn für den Preis für erwartungen...klar ist das z.B. eine Weste von Gore-Bike nicht mit einer Weste aus dem Aldi mithalten kann...dafür kostet die Gore Weste auch gleich mal das 5 fache...


----------



## Goat 12 (22. September 2009)

Tag auch!

Also die Überschuhe hab ich mir in 45-47 gekauft. Die dürften keinen Zentimeter kürzer sein und ich hab Schuhgröße 45. Wenn man die Naht leicht auseinander zieht kann man wirklich durchkucken. Macht mir aber nix, für den Preis behalt ich sie trotzdem. Die Mütze sitzt überraschend gut. Mit der Hose ist´s schon schwieriger. In 54 ist sie am Bauch etwas zu groß und an den Füßen etwas zu kurz...wird behalten, besser als nix. Das Unterhemd geht zurück, irgenwie passt mir der weite Schnitt nicht. Handschuhe hab ich noch vom letzten Jahr, die sind vollkommen i.O.
Insgeheim hatte ich auf Armlinge und Beinlinge gehofft, dachte mir aber schon das sowas nicht im Programm sein wird. Für meine Zwecke wird´s wohl reichen und ich kann die Bike Saison noch ein bisschen ausdehnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (22. September 2009)

danke für eure Einschätzungen in Sachen Mützentragekomfort - schaun wir mal was das Regal noch hergibt


----------



## xrated (22. September 2009)

Ich wünschte es gäbe wieder die alten Unterhemden. Die saßen supereng am Körper, die jetzigen sind null atmungsaktiv und passform von einem Kartoffelsack.

Die Jacken sind tatsächlich enger geschnitten als die vom Lidl. Aber da hab ich noch 2 alte vom Aldi.

Schade das das Zeug nur verschlimmbessert wurde.


----------



## ilex (22. September 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wünschte es gäbe wieder die alten Unterhemden. Die saßen supereng am Körper, die jetzigen sind null atmungsaktiv und passform von einem Kartoffelsack.



... und halten nicht warm, also funktionieren nicht. Der Müll war vor zwei oder drei Jahren schon mal im Sortiment, taugt nicht mal als Putzlappen, weil nicht saugfähig


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Schade das das Zeug nur verschlimmbessert wurde.





ilex schrieb:


> Der Müll war vor zwei oder drei Jahren schon mal im Sortiment




Das ist ja was ich sage: Man muß schon genau hinschauen, ob und wie sich die Sachen seit dem/den letzten Angeboten verändert haben. Leider selten zum Vorteil!
Es gab nach mehreren JAhren immer mal einen Sprung in der Qualität der MAterialien (früher vor 15 JAhren waren zB. die Sommerhandschuhe aus Leder), aber von einem zum anderen JAhr ist nicht zwingend mit einer weiteren Detailverbesserung zu rechnen. Eher scheinen die Lieferanten preislich runtergedrückt zu werden, so daß die teuren Stoffe nicht mehr so reichlich zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## joceVB (22. September 2009)

habe mir das paar handschuhe gegönnt
passform nicht ganz so toll, wobei es bei teuren handschuhen von markenherstellern auch nicht besser ausschaut 
ansonsten top qualität für das geld! Alles sehr sauber verarbeitet und die materialien sind auch nicht übel


----------



## Radverschandler (23. September 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir die Überschuhe Mütze Kombi geholt.
Die Mütze sitzt trotz "dicken Kopf" ganz gut. Die Überschuhe passen also 42-44 nicht über normale Laufschuhe, aber über etwas schmalere Turnschuhe gehen sie ganz gut. Ich habe Schuhgröße 44.

Gruß Radi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (23. September 2009)

ilex schrieb:


> ... und halten nicht warm, also funktionieren nicht. Der Müll war vor zwei oder drei Jahren schon mal im Sortiment, taugt nicht mal als Putzlappen, weil nicht saugfähig



Wartet da lieber auf die Schiunterwäsche. Passen super dank Kompressionsstoff


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2009)

Easy schrieb:


> super dank Kompressionsstoff



Oh cool, à la "Schlankstütz"....


----------



## nachtradler (23. September 2009)

Easy schrieb:


> Wartet da lieber auf die Schiunterwäsche. Passen super dank Kompressionsstoff


Stimmt. Die ist deutlich besser als die Radunterwäsche. Benutze jetzt seit einigen Jahren sowohl Jacken, Trickots und Handschuhe und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin bei jedem Wetter draussen und die letzte Jacke mit Trikot und Unterhemd (alles Aldi) hält bis minus 10 Grad warm und bei leichtem Regen auch über eine Stunde trocken. Was will ich mehr. Teuer muss nicht immer besser sein. Hosen konnten mich noch nie überzeugen. Aber dafür ist Frankreich nah und dort gibt es einen Decathlon. Hosen gut und günstig.
Ein Kollege von mir (Läufer, Marathon in 2:50, 10 km in 0:34, also viel und schnell) deckt sich immer mit Laufsocken und Laufhosen ein. Sagt, es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## Radverschandler (23. September 2009)

Hi,
das mit dem Decathlon wusst ich gar nicht. Das ist ja ein super Tipp und sehr günstig. Gut das Baden Baden net so weit ist 
Gruß Radi


----------



## *Holdi* (23. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Teuer muss nicht immer besser sein. Hosen konnten mich noch nie überzeugen. Aber dafür ist Frankreich nah und dort gibt es einen Decathlon. Hosen gut und günstig.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe mich dort auch schon öfters eingedeckt. Vernünftige Ware zum guten Preis! Und die Qualität ist deutlich besser als im Aldi.

P.s. Decathlon gits aber auch online, für diejenigen, die keinen in der Nähe haben.


----------



## skydancer73 (23. September 2009)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe mich dort auch schon öfters eingedeckt. Vernünftige Ware zum guten Preis! Und die Qualität ist deutlich besser als im Aldi.
> 
> P.s. Decathlon gits aber auch online, für diejenigen, die keinen in der Nähe haben.


 

Also, die Laufklamotten vom Deacthlon sind echt klasse!
Laufe eigentlich nur noch damit da ich nicht einsehe, dass ich 
fast den 4-fachen Preis zahle nur weil da nen Markenname 
wie Adidas draufsteht.
Von der Qualität sind die Laufsachen echt top!
Weiß jedoch nicht wie die Bikeklamotten sind.
Habe deshalb schon im Laufe des morgens nachfolgenden Thread eröffnet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423283

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2009)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> P.s. Decathlon gits aber auch online, für diejenigen, die keinen in der Nähe haben.



Bis jetzt gibt's da aber noch kein Fahrradzubehör. Decathlon kann Preis/Leistungsmäßig locker mit den bekannten Versendern mithalten. Auch was die Fahrräder betrifft (vor allem wenn sie im Preis reduziert werden).

In den Südeuropäischen Ländern ist es ja schon soweit das eine regelrechte "Decathlonisierung" der Sporttreibenden stattgefunden hat. In den spanisch/französichen Pyrenäen hat jeder zweite fast die komplette Ausrüstung von decathlon; überall Quechua-Zelte etc.


----------



## *Holdi* (23. September 2009)

Sorry, sehe gerade, daß die im Online-Shop (http://de.decathlon.com/home.html) keine Radsachen haben. Hatte dort noch nie bestellt, da der nächste Laden eh nur 35 Km entfernt ist. 
Bin mit meinen Armlingen und Trikot von BTwin eigenlich sehr zu frieden. 
Und die Laufklamotten sind auch nicht zu verachten für den Preis, deutlich besser als im Aldi.

LG Holdi


----------



## fifty1 (24. September 2009)

Hiho
Also ich hab mir jetzt 3 hosen, 2 Trickos und 3 Unterhemden und 1 Jacke gekauft. Für das Geld bin ich zufrieden. Werde mir mit der Zeit vieleicht auch nochma bessere Klamotten kaufen aber für ne kleine Feierabendtour is das Zeug doch allemal OK!
Bin auch mit der Passform zufrieden. Bin halt nur 1,66(69kg) Habe jetzt keine Bierfassreserven gefunden 
Bei manchen Jungs hier im Forum könnte man meinen, dass sie zu Dacia Konditionen Porsche Fahrleistungen erwarten.

MFG Manuel


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Oktober 2009)

So, die Ernüchterung folgt nach der 2. Ausfahrt. 
Bei der Hose löst sich die Naht innen am linken Oberschenkel  auf und ich habe immer kalte Knöchel, da die Hose doch recht kurz ist. Und das bei 1,60m! Ok, längere Socken sind kein Problem, aber bei der Naht muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Das Sitzpolster fällt auch irgendwie recht groß aus, vielleicht trenn ich es raus. 
Aber ansonsten für nen 10er ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (27. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt aktuell wieder die gute Schi-Kompressionswäsche beim Aldi


----------



## atze_md (27. Oktober 2009)

wies der zufall so will hab ich heute bei den restposten im aldi noch mehrere radlerhosen gesehen. war auch eine in meiner größe dabei und ich hab nur 5  für das teil bezahlt. das polster fällt leider wirklich viel zu groß aus.

bin ja gespannt wie lange das ding durchhält.


----------



## Sera (23. März 2010)

ab Montag, 29.3 gibt es mal wieder Bikeklamotten. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Regenhose gemacht? Bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Regenhose


----------



## Oldscool (23. März 2010)

Alles Mist. Ich hab auch diverse Sachen vom Discounter (Aldi, Lidl) gehabt und bin komplett auf "Marken"-Klamotten umgestiegen.

Ab und zu gibts bei den größeren Onlinefirmen ja was im Angebot. Dann hab ich zugeschlagen.

Man fährt wirklich besser mit besserer Kleidung.

Für 2x im Jahr wird die Hose schon taugen, mehr ist wohl nicht drin.


----------



## Cattie (23. März 2010)

Was taugt der Helm so?  Überlege mir einen Zweithelm für das Rennrad anzuschaffen, der farblich passt und nicht immer so dreckig wie der MTB ist.


----------



## Luporinski (23. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Was taugt der Helm so?  Überlege mir einen Zweithelm für das Rennrad anzuschaffen, der farblich passt und nicht immer so dreckig wie der MTB ist.



Laut Prospekt ist er baugleich mit dem Cratoni C-Daily, also der gleiche Helm wie der vom letzten Mal bei LIDL (und auch momentan wieder dort zu haben). Hab mir den auch letztes Mal als Zweithelm besorgt. Fuer 9.99 echt ein prima Angebot!


----------



## Cattie (23. März 2010)

Auf der Homepage von Cratoni finde ich den nicht. Hat der noch einen anderen Namen?


----------



## Luporinski (23. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von Cratoni finde ich den nicht. Hat der noch einen anderen Namen?



Vielleicht hat Cratoni den nicht mehr im eigenen Sortiment? Such mal im Netz nach "Cratoni C-Daily". Da gibt es Testberichte, kommt meist ziemlich gut weg das Ding...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. März 2010)

Sera schrieb:


> ab Montag, 29.3 gibt es mal wieder Bikeklamotten.
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Regenhose gemacht? Bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Regenhose



Hallo,

wenn du innen genau so nass werden willst wie von ausen, dann würde ich mich mir die holen

Das einzige was man sich dort holen kann, ist das Shirt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach verwendbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Was taugt der Helm so?  Überlege mir einen Zweithelm für das Rennrad anzuschaffen, der farblich passt und nicht immer so dreckig wie der MTB ist.



Hallo,

der Helm erfüllt die Tüv-Abnahme. Denn ohne die darf kein Fahrradhelm in Deutschland verkauft werden.
Was die Belüftung und andere Extras betrifft, darf man nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## Cattie (23. März 2010)

Mein jetziger Helm ist ein Uvex Supersonic, wie macht sich der Cratoni in etwa im Vergleich zu diesem?


----------



## elch01 (24. März 2010)

Die Regenhose ist ok mit der bin ich letztes Jahr am Tag als die Transalp abgesagt wurde wegen Wettersturz bei  + - 0 Grad und Schneeregen das Ötztal hochgefahren ich war zwar nicht mehr 100% trocken am Ziel aber auch nicht nässer als die Mitfahrer mit teuren Regenhosen. Und bei einem Abflug wird's nicht so teuer. Fazit kaufen !!!

Gruß Fritz


----------



## ofi (26. März 2010)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du innen genau so nass werden willst wie von ausen, dann würde ich mich mir die holen
> 
> Das einzige was man sich dort holen kann, ist das Shirt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach verwendbar.


 

Ich glaub das ist fast alles verwendbar wenn man mal vom Style absieht. Hab schon des öfteren mal Bikeklamotten vom Aldi gekauft. Im vergleich und unter Beachtung des deutlich geringeren Preises zu den teilweise 500% teureren Markenklamotten, machen sich die Sachen teilweise gar nicht schlecht. Hatte z.B. mal die Winterhandschuhe für ca 8 Euro glaub ich. Die haben ihren Job fast genauso gut gemacht, wie die GoreTex Handschuhe für 45 Euro. Aldi funktionierten auf jeden Fall bis 0°C super, die Gore funktionierten ca bis -3°C. 
Die Schuh-Überschuhe haben für eine Saison auch ganz gut funktioniert, zum Schluss ist bei einem der Reissverschluss kaputt gegangen. 
Die Sommerhandschuhe hatte ich mal, die warn recht schnell kaputt, schätze 2 Monate oder so. Die kosten aber auch nur 3 Euro. Sowas verliert man ja auch schnell mal, von daher als Ersatz ok und völlig ausreichend. 
Die Regenjacke und -hose werd ich mir diesmal auf jeden Fall zulegen, die sind ja nur für den Fall gedacht, wenn man mal in mega Schauer kommt. Ob das Zeug dann schlechter atmet als ne Jacke für 150Euro ist mir schnuppe, nach dem Schauer zieh ich sie ja wieder aus.
Einen vergleichbaren Computer hatte ich auch mal vom Aldi. Der hat lange gehalten, hatte ne menge Funktionen und funktionierte teilweise besser als meine kabellosen Sigmageräte, die ständig ausfallen.
Mit ner Aldi Radlerhose bin ich ewigkeiten gefahren (hab sie vor schätzungsweise 6 oder 7 Jahren gekauft, war bestimmt schlechter als die heutigen). Als ich aber vor ca. 2 Jahren mit dem intensiven biken angefangen hab, hab ich mir mehrere teure gekauft und da merkt man deutlich einen Unterschied vom Polster her. Allerdings ist die Aldi Hose noch immer in nem guten Zustand, keine Nähte auf oder sowas. Nur Touren über 30KM würd ich damit nicht mehr fahren.
Also ich denke, wer mit dem Biken anfängt und nicht gleich die teuren Markenklamotten kaufen will oder kann, fährt mit Aldi erstmal ok und ich werd mir die Sachen am Montag auch nochmal anschauen als reserve und zum drunterziehen.


----------



## Happy-Dog (26. März 2010)

Ich werd mir nexte Woche auch mal die Regenhose und Jacke zulegen.
Ich meine mal das man für den Preis nicht viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## thomas.h (26. März 2010)

Man muss mit dem Zeugs aufpassen. Manches ist wirklich sehr gut, manches nicht.
Das Problem bei Hosen ist die Passform: Die sind nicht für Sportler ausgelegt, lange Hosen sind zu kurz und oben viel zu weit. Kurze Hosen kein Thema (2. Saison, eine Naht wirkt nicht mehr ganz so frisch - aber mei, kauf ich halt noch eine) - in 10 Jahren bin ich immer noch billiger gefahren.
Die Softshell liebe ich, sensationelles Gerät. Zu meiner 13x teureren Jacke kein wirklicher Unterschied.
Handschuhe sehr gut.
Regenhose eher schwach. Viel zu weit, nicht atmungsaktiv. Als Notschutz zu gebrauchen.
Brillen: Gläser zerkratzen sehr schnell, aber ich kauf gleich mehrere als Wechselglasspender.
Trikots: fühlen sich sehr billig an, die mochte ich nicht besonders.
Unterhemden: Waren immer viel zu dick, Schweißtransport nicht besonders. Die ärmellosen aus dieser Saison find ich dagegen gut.

Aber generell "Markenzeugs ist besser!" ist auf alle Fälle gelogen. Manche Sachen mag ich wirklich gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (27. März 2010)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Ich meine mal das man für den Preis nicht viel falsch machen kann.



Oh doch, 

selbst meine Frau (die aus dem Hause Albrecht kommt) rät mir davon ab. Ich hab nur noch Markensachen, und die halten 1. Länger und 2. passen die wenigstens. 

Hab auch schon alle Billigsachen durch und das Thema tritt ja mindestens drei mal im Jahr hier auf. Jedesmal wird wieder von neuem Diskutiert. Jeder der die Sachen gut findet fährt auch so. Ist ja auch ok, wenn man drei mal im Jahr das Rad rausholt, aber wer oft unterwegs ist, der sollte sich was vernünftiges kaufen!


----------



## thomas.h (27. März 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Oh doch,
> 
> selbst meine Frau (die aus dem Hause Albrecht kommt) rÃ¤t mir davon ab. Ich hab nur noch Markensachen, und die halten 1. LÃ¤nger und 2. passen die wenigstens.



Meine Frau kommt aus dem Hause MÃ¼ller und die rÃ¤t mir dazu. 

Ob sie passen oder nicht, das liegt nicht an der Marke, sondern an dir. Aber es stimmt, dass Diskonter ihre Sportkunden eher als Gelegenheitssportler mit dickem Bauch sehen. 
Und lÃ¤nger halten... Meine Softshell hÃ¤lt jetzt 3 Jahre problemlos, 5 Jahre wird sie locker aushalten, keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen. Damit mÃ¼sste meine HaglÃ¶fs, die 10-15x mehr gekostet hat, 50 bis 70 Jahre halten - damit sich der Preis erst relativiert hat! HÃ¤lt die Aldi 10 Jahre, mÃ¼sste ich die HaglÃ¶fs Ã¼ber 100 Jahre anziehen... Die Jacken werden am ehesten bei StÃ¼rzen kaputt - die teure und die billige gleichermaÃen. Daher spielt die teurere den angeblichen Haltbarkeitsbonus sowieso nicht aus. 
Ãbrigens: bei meiner HaglÃ¶fs ist schon eine Kordel abgerissen, bei der Aldi noch nichts.
Im Ã¶sterreichischen Radforum wird berichtet, dass Skinfitprodukte (also Markenprodukte) sehr gut sind, aber man damit rechnen muss, dass NÃ¤hte aufgehen (!). Also verallgemeinern sollte man wirklich nicht.

Das ist vor allem eine Sache der PersÃ¶nlichkeit. Ich habe kein Problem, mit Lidlbikeschuhen, einer Gore Windstopperjacke und Aldi Unterhemden auf einem Cannondale zu sitzen. Dazu hab ich einen teuren Helm, dafÃ¼r eine Brille um 10â¬. Das ist alles Zeugs, das funktioniert - deshalb verwend ichs. Du scheinst mir zum Thema Selbstdarstellung eine deutlich andere Linie zu verfolgen, du hÃ¤ttest mit einer billigen Brille sicher nie soviel Freude wie ich.

GrÃ¼Ãe, Thomas (der Ã¼brigens Ã¶fters in den Alpen ist, als der gute Alpenrider )


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> (der übrigens öfters in den Alpen ist, als der gute Alpenrider )



Ok, ich bin ja Flachlandtiroler! 


Nein, ich meine man kann das nicht an der Haltbarkeit vergleichen. Fakt ist ich habe eine Regenjacke von Aldi, die ist so was von undicht, dass mir das Wasser im innern am Ärmel runterläuft und ich hab eine "The North Face". Klar die Kostete das zehnfache, aber ich bin sowas von zufrieden damit!

Aber egal, muss ja jeder selber wissen. Wer meint er macht dabei ein Schnäppchen, der tut mir leid. Ich bin schon oft genug drauf reingefallen. Ist halt meine Erfahrung.

Gruss


----------



## thomas.h (27. März 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Aber egal, muss ja jeder selber wissen. Wer meint er macht dabei ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, der tut mir leid. Ich bin schon oft genug drauf reingefallen. Ist halt meine Erfahrung.
> 
> Gruss



Man kann nicht alles Ã¼ber einen Kamm scheren. Regenjacke nutze ich zB ebenfalls nicht vom Aldi, da hab ich eine Patagonia, denn da ist der Unterschied wirklich praxisrelevant. Bei sturzanfÃ¤lligen Abfahrten pack ich aber tw wieder die Aldi ein, weil ich nicht fÃ¼r einen Sturz 300â¬ in den Sand setzen will... Dicht ist die Aldi, aber leider halt von innen auch...

"Das kann man nicht an der Haltbarkeit vergleichen"? Ich dachte: "Erstens halten die lÃ¤nger" ?


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. März 2010)

Ich mein das Aufrechnen der Jahre!


----------



## ThunderRoad (27. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Die Softshell liebe ich, sensationelles Gerät. Zu meiner 13x teureren Jacke kein wirklicher Unterschied.



Stimmt, die hab ich auch gerne im Einsatz. Sieht sch*** aus, funktioniert aber super.
Fehlkäufe bei mir waren die Kurzfingerhandschuhe - aber dadurch weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich welche mit langen Fingern lieber mag und hab nur 4 verballert. Die Winterhandschuhe sind OK.
Das langärmlige Trikot hat wirklich ne Bierbauch-Paßform und find ich auch eher unangenehm.
Und zu dem Helm aus dem aktuellen Angebot: Ist wirklich baugleich mit dem Cratoni - und der kostet UVP 70 (allerdings bietet sogar Neckermann ihn für 40 an).

Wenn man sich aber etwas anstrengt, kommt man auch an Markenware zu vernünftigen Preisen. Letztes Schnäppchen meinerseits: Die Sombrio Wingman Regenjacke - bei Rose reduziert von 99 auf 34, beim Bestellen werden nochmal 3 Rabatt abgezogen (k.A. wieso) und dazu noch nen 10 Gutschein eingelöst - macht dann alditaugliche 21  (nebenbei: Jacke ist OK, aber 99 wären wirklich ne Frechheit...)
Vor allem für Damen haut Rose aber immer gewaltig Zeugs raus, von den ganzen Restposten sind sicher 80% für die stilbewußte Bikerin  - als Mann muss man da leider schon länger suchen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine man kann das nicht an der Haltbarkeit vergleichen. Fakt ist ich habe eine Regenjacke von Aldi, die ist so was von undicht, dass mir das Wasser im innern am Ärmel runterläuft und ich hab eine "The North Face".



Ich hab genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht! Ich hab mir die Jacke eigentlich nur mal spontan für einen Bootsurlaub gekauft. Da mir aber letztes Jahr meine schöne Odlo geklaut wurde, bin ich dann mit der Aldijacke auf Alpencross gegangen und auch in einen fetten Regenschauer gekommen, alles kein Problem. Bergauf schwitzt man in jeder Regenjacke, so atmungsaktiv kann die garnicht sein! Und der Witz daran ist, dass die billige Aldijacke auch noch etlich leichter ist, als die teuren Jacken von Gore u. Konsorten. Leider ist das Packmaß nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## Phantomas (28. März 2010)

Welche Bikes fahrt Ihr? Aldi ,Lidl oder Baumarkt ?! Sollen auch gar nicht so schlecht sein wenn man am Samstag Nachmittag die 500m zur Eisdiele oder mal zum Bäcker fährt ,vor allem ist der Verlust nicht so schmerzhaft. Wie oft nutzt man das Objekt und welche Anforderung stelle ich daran,billig langlebig Super in Funktion und Design ! Made in Germany oder *******gal ?! Warum kaufe ich meine sonstige Bekleidung nicht bei Kik soll ja auch fast nichts kosten ,wie ist die Chemische Behandlung der Fasern und Stoffe vor allem WARUM ist das so BILLIG? Vieleicht sind ja auch die Entwicklungskosten und Stundenlöhne nicht so hoch?Fragen um Fragen tun sich da auf eine Diskusion ohne Ende.


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht!...



Das Problem an den Discountersachen ist, daß man bei der nächsten Kollektion schon wieder ganz andere Materialien vorgesetzt bekommen kann. (kann, nicht muss!!)
In der einen Saison noch haltbar und funktionell, in der nächsten lösen sich Nähte oder der Stoff ist dünner etc. 
Ich habe Discountersachen (primär Aldi) seit den frühen 90ern im Einsatz und kann das daher ganz gut verfolgen, welche Unterschiede in den Produkten zu finden sind.

Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch die seit etwa 2 Jahren deplatzierte Position der Sitzpolster in den Hosen, egal ob Winter oder Sommerhose, egal ob Aldi oder Lidl. Ich hab da diverse Sachen probiert, überall ist das Polster mind. 5cm zu weit vorne eingenäht, hinten fehlt dann das Material und man fährt wie mit einer ungepolsterten oder sitzt genau auf der Naht.
Frage mich, welcher Chinese dafür Modell gestanden hat oder setzten sich die Designer nur auf einen Barhocker zum Testen der Passform?


----------



## Luporinski (28. März 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Fragen um Fragen tun sich da auf eine Diskusion ohne Ende.



Eben! Jedem das seine...

PS: Du vergleichst Aepfel mit Birnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Welche Bikes fahrt Ihr? Aldi ,Lidl oder Baumarkt ?! Sollen auch gar nicht so schlecht sein wenn man am Samstag Nachmittag die 500m zur Eisdiele oder mal zum BÃ¤cker fÃ¤hrt ,vor allem ist der Verlust nicht so schmerzhaft. Wie oft nutzt man das Objekt und welche Anforderung stelle ich daran,billig langlebig Super in Funktion und Design ! Made in Germany oder *******gal ?! Warum kaufe ich meine sonstige Bekleidung nicht bei Kik soll ja auch fast nichts kosten ,wie ist die Chemische Behandlung der Fasern und Stoffe vor allem WARUM ist das so BILLIG? Vieleicht sind ja auch die Entwicklungskosten und StundenlÃ¶hne nicht so hoch?Fragen um Fragen tun sich da auf eine Diskusion ohne Ende.



Die Sachen sind deshalb so billig weil Aldi einfach extrem viel davon kauft und das Zeug nur als Lock-Angebote ins Angebot nimmt.

Letztes Jahr gabs einen Helm der baugleich mit einem Markenhelm war der bei Stiftung Warentest mit Note 1 abgeschnitten hat fÃ¼r 16,99â¬ anstatt fÃ¼r 80â¬.

Wer das Geld hat darf sich gerne fÃ¼r 300â¬ eine Markenjacke wo dann auch sofort ersichtlich ist was die gekostet hat kaufen und dabei SpaÃ haben. SchlieÃlich gehÃ¶rt guter Konsum ja auch zu jeder Trendsportart wie die Butter aufs Brot.

Ich als Student bin froh an billige *VerschleiÃteile* wie Hosen, Socken oder UnterwÃ¤sche zu kommen. Den Unterschied zu Markenklamotten spÃ¼re ich auf der Tour praktisch nicht.


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2010)

Wer es glaubt wird Selig.

Ich habe mir im Winter einen Windbreaker bei aldi gekauft, der ist soweit OK.

Gestern habe ich mir eine Short bei Aldi gekauft mit Einsatz fürs Hinterteil.

Die Hose hat 6 Euro gekostet.

Die seperate Innenhose wird eingeknüpft und ht ein Polster eingenäht.

Die Hose ist sehr schlicht gehalten und nicht grade ein Hingucker.

Das Gesäßpolster fühlt sich an wie eine Windel.

Meine anderen Radfahrhosen von Gonso sind da schon um Welten besser.

Natürlich kosten die auch das 10 fache.

Wenn man bereit ist Abstriche in Kauf zu nehmen, für kleines Geld ist es OK.

Die Bikemate Pumpe wird noch getestet.

Der Tacho für 4  Euro ebenfalls.


----------



## *Holdi* (30. März 2010)

Mir hat das Unterhemd gut gefallen. Qualitätsmäßig nicht schlecht verarbeitet und für 6 EUR zum Testen auch nicht zu teuer. Liegt eng an ohne zu stemmen. 

Gruß Holdi


----------



## Cattie (30. März 2010)

Ich finde die Trägerhose vom ersten Eindruck eigentlich ganz gut.
Das Shirt habe ich wieder zurückgebracht, weil der Reisverschluss oben keinen Stoffschutz hatte und somit immer an meinem Hals gekratzt hat.
Ob ich die Satteltasche behalte weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn man das untere Fach mitbenutzt, wird sie etwas unförmig. Aber ansonsten nutze ich einfach nur das Minitool in einer anderen Satteltasche.


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2010)

Hm die Luftpumpe riecht stark nach kunststoff.

Evtl. PAK.

Sie hat keinen Teleskopkolben.

Kunststoff fühlt sich auch nicht sehr wertig an.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2010)

Die Luftpumpe gabs letztes Jahr auch schon und die wird unter anderem Namen auch für ein paar Euro mehr im Baumarkt angeboten.

Ist aber imho eine Fehlkoknstruktion. Lässt sich vom Franzosenventil nur mit großer Kraft wieder abziehen und schlussendlich ist dann mal die Schraubkappe abgebrochen. Würde ich echt ausprobieren bevor ich mich auf Tour darauf verlasse.


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2010)

Geht auch wieder zurück zu Albrecht :-(


----------



## Grandfather (30. März 2010)

Also die Sommerhandschuhe finde ich gut ... hab Montag noch 2 Sätze gekauft ... weil ich jetzt an 2 Standorten je ein Bike mit Klamotten hab und so quasi nur noch den Tacho mitnehmen muss ... der erste Satz hält allerdings seit 2007 wurde nicht schlechter. (etwa 1500 - 2000 km/Jahr)


----------



## Frika (30. März 2010)

Ich find die Handpumpe prima...Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, da hab ich heute meine 30 Euro Pumpe bei Karstadt zurückgegeben. Die war wesentlich schlechter und hat nicht richtig funktioniert.
Die Unterwäsche ist sensationell gut. Die fingerlosen Handschuhe sind dieses Jahr auch wieder ganz gut. Das isotonische Pulverzeugs hab auch mitgenommen... Vll hilft ja was. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2010)

Ich habe alles wieder zurückgebracht.

Die Bike Hose hatte einen Einsatz wie eine WINDEL 


Die Pumpen lagen heute zu dutzenden im Wühltisch.

Wer brauch sowas schon.

Meine SKS von 2004 ist immer noch besser.


----------



## Cattie (30. März 2010)

Handschuhe sind bei mir heute nach der ersten Tour beim ausziehen an der Hilfe gerissen...


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Handschuhe sind bei mir heute nach der ersten Tour beim ausziehen an der Hilfe gerissen...


----------



## Luporinski (30. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Handschuhe sind bei mir heute nach der ersten Tour beim ausziehen an der Hilfe gerissen...



Das war dann wohl 'ne Gewalttour 

Meine Handschuhe sind immer noch ok. Und dabei hab ich die schon laaang.

PS: Du solltest vielleicht nicht mit den Haenden bremsen...


----------



## Grandfather (31. März 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Bike Hose hatte einen Einsatz wie eine WINDEL
> 
> ...



Also genau dasselbe Gefühl hatte ich irgendwie auch, dachte aber, vielleicht "gehört das so" ... meine enganliegende Canondale Rennradhose hat zwar auch ne Menge Polster, aber nicht ganz so viel - vielleicht ist es aber auch ganz angenehm nach den ersten 120 kg  * EDIT: 120 KM*
Dasselbe konnte ich heute beobachten, als ich noch eben 2 Schlösser gekauft hab - nicht für's Bike, nur um den Nachbarn mal so richtig zu ärgern, der immer das Tor sperrangelweit offen lässt  . Den Spass gönne ich mir für 1,59 EUR ...


----------



## tommy08 (31. März 2010)

Ich finde das die Sachen von Aldi überwiegend sehr gut sind. Man muss immer das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sehen. Wenn ich in einen Pro-Laden gehe zahle ich oft das doppelte und bei eine Regencape kann an nicht viel verkehrt machen. Selbst wenn es nichts taugt, viel Geld hat man dann nie ausgegeben. Es ist dann nur ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (31. März 2010)

Hatte mir die Regenhose mal angeschaut. War allerdings nichts für mich. Sie hatte links und rechts am Hosenbund 2 Druckknöpfe, die mir schon beim Anziehen zweimal aufgegangen sind. Hatte dann wenig Lust darauf, dass mir das mal während der Fahrt passiert und hab sie wieder zurückgebracht. Einzig den Citysattel habe ich für mein Unifahrrad behalten. Der passt gut zu dem alten "Chopper"


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. April 2010)

Ich habe mir wieder 2 Brillen geholt, eine mittel- und eine starkgetönte. 
Die vom letzten Jahr hat die Saison nicht überlebt (Glas genau im Sichtbereich verkratzt durch Sturz). 
Was solls, für die paar Euros....


----------



## schurwald-biker (1. April 2010)

Habe mir die Regenhose in der kleinsten Gröse geholt - 
heute anprobiert.
In die passe ich zweimal rein, sollte als XL deklariert sein.


----------



## Luporinski (1. April 2010)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Habe mir die Regenhose in der kleinsten Gröse geholt -
> heute anprobiert.
> In die passe ich zweimal rein, sollte als XL deklariert sein.



Hm, ich hatte die 48-50/M (meine Grösse) probehalber an, die passte mir eigentlich genauso, wie ich es erwartet hatte... Die 52-54/L war mir zu gross. Hab sie aber letztendlich nicht gekauft, weil mir das Material dann doch nicht so gefallen hat.


----------



## mtb-buschi (1. April 2010)

Hallo!

Habe mir die Pumpe für nen 5er geholt.
Was soll ich sagen, sie pumpt Luft in die Reifen und zeigt auch noch an, wieviel davon!

Topp!


Al.


----------



## highfly78 (2. April 2010)

also bei mir pumpt das mini-ding nix werd die morgen zurückbringen,nich nur das ich heut nen platten hatte,ne dann taugt die pumpe nix und ich konnt mein bike tragen bis ich wieder netz aufm handy hatte und mich einer abholt

morgen geld zurück und dann eine bei fahrrad.de bestellt auf das es besser klappt beim nächsten platten


gruß mike


----------



## StollenbikerRs (2. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> also bei mir pumpt das mini-ding nix werd die morgen zurückbringen,nich nur das ich heut nen platten hatte,ne dann taugt die pumpe nix und ich konnt mein bike tragen bis ich wieder netz aufm handy hatte und mich einer abholt
> 
> morgen geld zurück und dann eine bei fahrrad.de bestellt auf das es besser klappt beim nächsten platten
> 
> ...



Ich hätte die Pumpe vor der Tour mal ausprobiert


----------



## Grandfather (2. April 2010)

Bei manchen Ventil / Pumpe Kombinationen muss man auch den Gummi an der Ventilaufnahme der Pumpe umdrehen, damit was geht ... Viele machen auch den Fehler, daß sie bei Scalaverand Ventilen die Sicherungsmutter zu wenig öffnen ... Sind alles Sachen, die mir sehr oft in meiner Zeit bei Baden Württembergs größtem Radladen begegnet sind.


----------



## highfly78 (2. April 2010)

hab sie ja am dunlop-ventil vom rad meiner tochter getestet da gings nur bei meinem av nich da wollt ich nicht ran weil ich endlich ma nen passenden druck gefunden hab


----------



## Grandfather (2. April 2010)

Ja, das ist die Krux ... DV und SV sind etwa gleich, AV ist der andere Standart und den bekommt man normalerweise, wenn man den Ventildichtungsgummi den darunter liegenden Einsatz wendet ... hab mir die Pumpe aber nicht angesehen und kann Dir deshalb nicht sicher sagen ob es mit der auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravelINg (3. April 2010)

Servus!
Also ich fand die Sachen auch ziemlich durchwachsen...
Die Pumpe hat mir gleich mal nen Schlauch ruiniert weil sie nicht mehr vom Ventil abging, die Polster in den Hosen sind höchstens, naja, sagen wir kurzstreckentauglich.
Ich fahre auch viel Motorrad wofür ich Funktionstextilien bevorzuge. Da merkt man einfach den Preis, seis die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Optik, das Material, und vor allem auch das Gefühl beim Tragen.
Will man zuverlässige Sachen die funktionieren wenn man sie braucht und Textilien die halten was sie versprechen muss man nun mal ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen, hilft alles nix. Ich suche bei Kleidung oft einfach nach reduzierten Artikeln, da stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss dann auch!
Bei den Teilen für euer Bike seid ihr doch auch nicht so knausrig oder? 

Gruß


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. April 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte die 48-50/M (meine Grösse) probehalber an, die passte mir eigentlich genauso, wie ich es erwartet hatte... Die 52-54/L war mir zu gross. Hab sie aber letztendlich nicht gekauft, weil mir das Material dann doch nicht so gefallen hat.



Habe das Problem mittlerweile erkannt: Die Verpackung war Grösse M,
drin war aber eine Hose in XL. 

Bin grad in einer anderen Stadt auf Verwandschaftsbesuch - habe hier einfach die nächste Aldi-Filiale angesteuert und die Hose ohne Kassenbon umgetauscht. Da kann man nix sagen, das ist guter Service.


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2010)

josef_ schrieb:


> Will man zuverlässige Sachen die funktionieren wenn man sie braucht und Textilien die halten was sie versprechen muss man nun mal ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen, hilft alles nix.



Es gibt teure Sachen, die nix können (außer die Marke repräsentieren) und Discountersachen, die locker mehrere Jahre halten.
Die finanziellen Einbußen, wenn mir ne Gore Hose nach 1 Jahr zerfällt, sind locker 10x so hoch, als wenn es eine Aldihose erwischt.
Problematisch sehe ich bei den Billigheimern nur die generelle Passform und dann die Atmungsaktivität der Wintersachen an. 
Winddicht und warm sind beide, aber von innen trocken bleibe ich nur in der Gore Windstopper.
Gut und günstig ist halt Verschleißkleidung wie Sommerhandschuhe oder Brillen. Die zweifuffzich tun keinem weh, wenn die Hanschuhe beim Sturz reißen oder man sich auf die Brille setzt.




josef_ schrieb:


> Bei den Teilen für euer Bike seid ihr doch auch nicht so knausrig oder?
> Gruß



Also ich schon. Alles über Deore bringt eigentlich nur noch einen kleinen, vor allem mental wichtigen Gewichtsvorteil, hält aber nicht länger. Aber das muß jeder mit sich und seinem Geldbeutel ausmachen, was er sich ans Rad schraubt...


----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

so heute pumpe umgetauscht ohne probleme und direkt vor ort getestestet hab extra mein vorderrad mitgenommen nach 2pumpen eine gefunden die funzte einwandfrei,ma sehen wie lang,bei den klamotten kann ich nich meckern da ich eh meistens nach feierabend ne runde dreh von daher tut es das hab mir die unterhosen geholt und fahr schon die ganze woche und mein hintern hat sich noch nicht beschwert und wenn se nach nem jahr durch sind oder früher auch egal bei dem preis kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2010)

@hifly78

Ab nächste Woche im Angebot bei Aldi:

Kommas und Punkte, kompatibel mit jedem Betriebssystem und jeder Tastatur...


----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

sry hab ich kein bock drauf beim sms schreiben läßt man das ja auch um zeichen zu sparen


----------



## Luporinski (3. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tasatur...



Laut Prospekt soll's dann auch kleine "t"s geben...


----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> so heute pumpe umgetauscht ohne probleme und direkt vor ort getestestet hab extra mein vorderrad mitgenommen nach 2pumpen eine gefunden die funzte einwandfrei, sehen wie lang,bei den klamotten kann ich nich meckern da ich eh meistens nach feierabend ne runde dreh von daher tut es das hab mir die unterhosen geholt und fahr schon die ganze woche und mein hintern hat sich noch nicht beschwert und wenn se nach nem jahr durch sind oder früher auch egal bei dem preis kann man nicht meckern


 

außerdem hab ich doch kommas benutzt


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich doch kommas benutzt



da haste dich wohl vertippt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

bestimmt ein anfall von schwäche und das sogar mehrfach


----------



## Sera (31. August 2010)

Es ist mal wieder soweit  Es gibt ab Montag wieder Winterklamotten bei Aldi Süd.

ALDI SÜD - Angebote ab Montag, 6. September http://is.gd/eNe2B


----------



## Pedalphil (31. August 2010)

blos nicht

-satteltasche (abgerissen, inhalt samt handy im wald verteilt)
-luftpumpe (beim ersten benutzen kaputt)
-regenjacke kaufen (mülltüten sind besser verarbeitet)

socken sind super
trikot, naja geht so
die langen hosen sind gut find ich


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Wie gut, daß es weder Satteltaschen noch Luftpumpen oder gar Regenjacke gibt...


Die Überschuhe sind eine Option, hab sie mir schon leztes Jahr geholt. Da kostete das Set sogar noch rund 13Eu. So groß wie möglich kaufen, es sei denn, man hat Zwergenfüße. Ist aber bei allen Überschuhen so, egal ob Rush, 12Ender, Vaude oder sonstige. 
Sind zwar nicht dauerhaft wasserdicht, aber halten zuverlässig Schlamm und Kälte fern. Und man kann sie getrost in die Waschmaschine stecken.

Einzig der Reißverschluß hat mit der Zeit Probleme mit dem Dreck zwischen seine Zähnen. Aber auch das ist ein generelles Problem bei Überschuhen. Trotz schonender Behandlung beim Fahren macht bei allen irgendwann der Zipper schlapp.

Wenn die Trikots diesmal die für den Winter entsprechende Materialstärke haben, und nicht nur Sommertrikots mit langen Ärmeln sind, brauch ich auch langsam mal wieder eins.
Hosen ohne Träger kauf ich nicht, dazu wird das Sitzpolster wohl wieder viel zu weit vorne eingenäht sein.
Jacke nur, wenn sie auch am Rücken Softshell hat, sonst kühlt man zu schnell aus. War in den letzten 2 oder 3 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Fall, dort wurde wie bei früheren Modellen nur vorne Windschutz geboten, das ist zu wenig!


----------



## Dragoon (31. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jacke nur, wenn sie auch am Rücken Softshell hat, sonst kühlt man zu schnell aus. War in den letzten 2 oder 3 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Fall, dort wurde wie bei früheren Modellen nur vorne Windschutz geboten, das ist zu wenig!




Also ich hab mir die Jacke letztes Jahr gekauft (sieht zumindest genau gleich aus wie die, welche wieder angeboten wird).

Sie ist absolut winddicht und hält mich auf meinen Touren absolut warm.
Wer aber ne atmungsaktive Jacke sucht ist mit anderen Modellen besser bedient. Sie hält wie viele andere Jacken auch den Schweiß in der Jacke.


----------



## Easy (1. September 2010)

Wow, sogar Beinlinge. 
Nennen die aber Overknees


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (1. September 2010)

Die Jacke von letztem Jahr hat mich auch gut über den Winter gebracht. Ist halt nur etwas bauchig.
An den Beinen mit der Hose wurde es mir da auch schon eher kalt. Bin aber auch bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad gefahren.


----------

